# [LPF] Guard Duty



## sunshadow21 (Apr 19, 2012)

DM: Sunshadow21
Judge: 

Start Date: 4/19/2012
End Date: 6/27/2012
70 days

Players:
Cavernous Hode
 Encounter XP: 1040; Encounter GP: 1420
 level 2 - 6/27/12 (0 starting xp + 1040 encounter xp + 490 time  xp =1530  xp) level 2 time gp (70 days x 6 gp) = 420 gp
total xp = 1530; total gp = 1840
 Rhydius VanDarver
 Encounter XP: 1040; Encounter GP: 1420
 level 2 - 6/27/12 (0 starting xp + 1040 encounter xp + 490 time  xp =1530  xp) level 2 time gp (70 days x 6 gp) = 420 gp
total xp = 1530; total gp = 1840
Sana Sahar
 Encounter XP: 1040; Encounter GP: 1420
  level 2 - 6/27/12 (0 starting xp + 1040 encounter xp + 490 time  xp =1530  xp) level 2 time gp (70 days x 6 gp) = 420 gp
  total xp = 1530; total gp = 1840
Tasanto Nysys
 Encounter XP: 1040; Encounter GP: 1420
  level 2 - 6/27/12 (0 starting xp + 1040 encounter xp + 490 time  xp =1530  xp) level 2 time gp (70 days x 6 gp) = 420 gp
  total xp = 1530; total gp = 1840
Thiera
 Encounter XP: 1040; Encounter GP: 1420
  level 2 - May 8th (779 starting xp + 400 encounter xp + 140 time  xp =1319  xp) level 1 time gp (20 days x  6 gp) = 120 gp
  total time xp = 140 + (50 days x 11 xp) = 690; total time gp= 120 + (50 days x 11 gp) = 670 
 total xp = 1730; total gp = 2090

[sblock=Loot Table]MW Scimitar x2, Comp (+2  Str) Longbow, Comp (+3 Str) Longbow, MW Studded Leather x2, Leaf Armor,  Wand of Cure Light Wounds (17 charges), Potion of Enlarge Person[/sblock]

 [sblock=Adventure Rules]* I will use group initiatives, rolling them   myself. So in combat you   must post your actions within 48-72 hours of   the players turn   coming   up. Unless stated by a character that their   actions are to follow   another character, they will be resolved in   posted order. After that   time, if there was no communication with the   DM, I will NPC the MIA   player and move on.

* Dice rollers can be Invisible Castle or the EnWorld on-line dice     roller for the players. I will using my own methods for rolling because some rolls need to be kept secret and it's just plain faster when trying to roll for a lot of npcs.

* Any absences for longer than 2-3 days should be communicated to the     DM.  If   you do not post for a week or more without having informed  the    DM, he   reserves the right to remove you from the adventure  giving   you  your   share of the XP and treasure earned as well as time  XP and   gp to  the   date of your last post

* If your character gets enough  XP to level they may do so at the end   of an encounter.    This grants the extra hp, but  does not heal damage,   and grants any   additional spell slots, but not  spells prepared.  A   caster capable of   spontaneously casting could use  these slots   normally, a cleric could   only use them for cure or inflict  spells, a   druid for summon nature's   ally, etc.  Prepared casters may  prepare   spells in these slots as if   they had left the slots blank for  the   day, if they are able to do so.    They can go through the appropriate   spell preparation as if they had   already rested if applicable.

* All characters need an appropriate character picture. Also a mini-stat    spoiler  block that includes a link to your character sheet would be much appreciated in  every IC post during a fight. [/sblock]       

 Example Mini-stats block:
  [sblock=Mini Stats] 
Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 1/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3; used Shield of Faith for CLW [/sblock]

[sblock=Encounter Information]Pirates CR 5 1600 xp total/320 xp each
Rescue: CR 1 400 xp total/80 xp each
The Tunnels: CR 1 400 xp total/80 xp each
Biter Den: CR 4 1200 xp total/240 xp each, 4400 gp of coins/gems
Pirate Scouts: CR 5 1600 xp total/320 xp each, MW Scimitar x2, Comp (+2  Str) Longbow, Comp (+3 Str) Longbow, MW Studded Leather x2, Leaf Armor,  Wand of Cure Light Wounds (17 charges), Potion of Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 19, 2012)

The two officers sit quietly in the room sipping on a drink and talking with each other as you enter. There is a bit of food on a side table to nibble on, but it is clear that they intend to deal with the business at hand quickly and move on to the next tavern.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 21, 2012)

Tasanto knocks at the door and waits for an acknowledgement before entering.  After receiving such, he opens it.  An scrawny, awkward kid struggles to get his polearm and saddlebag through the door without bumping something. Setting them in the corner of the room, "Hello.  The posting you put out there says you have honorable work and that is what I am looking for.  My name is Tasanto Nysys."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 21, 2012)

The officers look over the first candidate quietly as you notice that the table has been moved to one of the walls, and the center of the room has been cleared. "May as well get started. Choose a weapon, and see if you can hit Lt. Oris here. Just remember, this is merely a brief demonstration, not a full blown fight." With that, the younger man draws his scimitar and steps into the middle of the room, taking up a defensive posture.


----------



## mazzoli (Apr 21, 2012)

Thiera quietly opens the door and softly steps into the room.  Upon seeing the slight half-elf already in the room she hesitates before striding further into the room, shutting the door, and speaking up, "I am Thiera and I am responding to your notice posted outside. Guard work sounds as though it would be interesting and cleansing the coast of pirates is a noble endeavour."

A look of mild surprise crosses her face when she realizes how much she just said in front of somebody who is neither an acquaintance nor a prospective employer. She swallows the burn of embarrassment, hangs her head, and proceeds to look inquiringly at the chairs across from the officers.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 21, 2012)

*Tasanto Nysys (level 1, Synthesist)*

"Ah, a test sounds fair.  Let me see.  The lucerne hammer would make a mess of the ceiling the way I swing it.  Throwing rocks with the sling would make more of a ruckus than a point.  If you give me a moment, I choose claws."  Tasanto focuses his energy while muttering an incantation.  A cloud of black smoke forms around him and compresses in to form muscles, fur and hind haunches as well.  When the incantation is done, he stands nearly a foot taller and on four legs.   

After the incantation finishes, he notices the girl that entered.  "Hello Thiera.  It appears they would like a demonstration of our abilities.  If you don't mind, I will go first."

The cattaur circles the room giving time for the girl to move to an out of the way place.  Then backing up so as to provide some distance between the combatants, he pauses, folds his hands and bows.  After his opponent bows and readies, the cattaur takes a three step charging leap at the officer while letting out a bellowing roar.  

[sblock=actions]Circle and pick a spot with 15 feet between them.  Bow and wait for it to be returned.  Charging pounce (claw/claw/bite) for minimal damage. He only needs to move 10' to qualify as a charge.  Not choosing nonlethal due to the attack penalty.

Those rolls sucked.  Min damage would be 3 for the first attack if it hit.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Tasanto AC 14 12 HP 9/9 real 11/11 temp,  Init +2, Darkvision, Perception +7, Sense Motive +5,  Move 40' 
Claw/Claw +3, d4+2
Bite +3, d6+2 
Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 
Handbo +3, d6+2
Dagger +3, d4+2
Sling, +3, d4+2..... Sling Bullets 10 Normal
Fort: +1, Reflex +2, Will +6
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
.....Immediate Actions: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: charge, AC 12
[/sblock]








*OOC:*


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 21, 2012)

While none of the attacks quite get through Lt. Oris's full defensive stance, the officers none the less seem satisfied. "That will do nicely. Even if the attacks aren't the strongest, it is clear that you have other abilities that will prove to be useful. Report to the eastern dock at sunset, and you will be assigned a bunk on one of the escort frigates for a convoy hauling supplies to the village of Poisson up the coast a bit. It should be a fairly short trip, but an eventful one if the reports are to be believed. Now, Thiera, if you could do the same as Tasanto, and show us your capabilities, we can keep this moving right along."


----------



## mazzoli (Apr 21, 2012)

Thiera appraises the situation dubiously.  Surmising that since the officers wish a combat trial they must have some means of helping the participant who comes up short she warily assesses Oris and, admiring his courage for making himself a target, speaks softly, "Apologies, Lieutenant."

In a flash she draws an arrow from her quiver, nocks the arrow against the bowstring and draws the bow in one fluid motion. The thrum of the string as the arrow leaves the bow reverberates through the oddly quiet room, especially considering the ruckus from the common room.

Seeing the arrow strike true, she immediately strides over to Oris to begin basic first aid, apologizing all the while.

[sblock=OOC]We'll say she was aiming for the general shoulder area, so no need to worry about a critical hit.  I'd really rather not accidentally off one of the characters trying to hire me.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 22, 2012)

Tasanto was dawdling while collecting his things from the corner, wanting to watch the girl's test.

His jaw drops.

Reaching into his pocketed scarf, he pulls out a blue potion offering it to the officer.  "This may help."

[sblock=ooc]He stands there, holding a potion of healing out for use if needed.
Awe, come on, try confirming the crit.  
SS wouldn't send in first level officers to test us.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 22, 2012)

While Lt. Oris definitely notices the blow, he doesn't look as hurt as you think he should. As he rubs his shoulder, the older officer pulls out a wand and applies it to the bruise. Both seem quite pleased with the result. "Thank you for the offer, but we came prepared for this. Good shot, young lady. You will do quite nicely. Report to the eastern dock at sunset for your assignment."


----------



## itsgottabeodin (Apr 23, 2012)

Another knock comes at the door, shortly followed by another young woman. Sana hesitates in the doorway as she watches an arrow fly across the confined space towards one of the uniformed men... _what a shot!_ ...but seeing the lack of concern on the other officer's face, Sana steps through and quietly closes the door behind her. Sana waits patiently until the officer is finished with Thiera, "Sana Sahar, responding to your notice, Sir. Are you requiring a demonstration?" Sana pulls out her dagger, but even having seen the bowshot, she still sounds unsure.

[sblock=mini-stats]*




**Sana Sahar* 
Darkvision 60', Perception +5
*HP* 10/10, * Init* +4, Move 30' 
*AC* 17 Touch 14, FF 13
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +4, *Will* +2
*Resist* Cold/Electricity/Fire 5

Dagger +4, 1d4
Acid Splash +4, 1d3
Shortbow +4, 1d6 (20c, 20b)

 *Arcane Pool* 4/4
*Cantrips* (DC 13) Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
*1st Lvl* (DC14) Color Spray, Grease[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Apr 23, 2012)

The door opens, as yet again another fresh faced applicant walks in. The  young man notices the drawn weapons and the smile on his face  disappears. He stands in the doorway for a moment then asks "Is everything alright in here?" as he reaches for the rapier on his hip.

   [sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Rhydius VanDarver*
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1 
*Weapon in Hand:* Rapier

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d4+2
*Rapier:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d6+2
*Shortbow:* Attack: +05(+6*)           Damage: 1d6+1*
         Normal Arrows (20)
   *Point Blank Shot within 30'

*Ranger’s Focus:* +2 to attack and damage on declared target. Remaining:1/1 per day[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 24, 2012)

The older man chuckles quietly as the late comers enter. "Indeed. Everything is fine. Lt. Oris trains with the trainees and live weapons practice all the time. He's more than capable of handling a little bruise. But let's get back to business, shall we? If the young lady with a dagger would show us her capability, than the young man can do the same." He once more takes his seat as Lt. Oris steps into the middle of the room in a defensive posture with his scimitar.


----------



## Rhydius (Apr 24, 2012)

The young man visibly relaxes, his smile returning. "Oh, I see. I suppose I'll just stand over here then," he says as he leans against the wall nearby the door his hand still on the hilt of his rapier.


----------



## itsgottabeodin (Apr 24, 2012)

Sana greets the newcomer with a half-smile, and then turns back to the officer. She nods at the instructions, bringing her dagger up and chanting a few words over the weapon, causing it to glow slightly. Sana then advances without a sound, her Abaya and hair flowing around her as she twirls in to strike.

[sblock=mini-stats]*




**Sana Sahar* 
Darkvision 60', Perception +5
*HP* 10/10, * Init* +4, Move 30' 
*AC* 17 Touch 14, FF 13
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +4, *Will* +2
*Resist* Cold/Electricity/Fire 5

Dagger +4, 1d4
Acid Splash +4, 1d3
Shortbow +4, 1d6 (20c, 20b)

 *Arcane Pool* 4/4
*Cantrips* (DC 13) Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
*1st Lvl* (DC14) Color Spray, Grease[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (Apr 24, 2012)

Thiera sticks around to see the trials of her potential comrades.  She nods with approval at her fellow tiefling's magical enhancement but shakes her head when she sees the somewhat sloppy attack, though without too much disapproval as she knows all too well that things don't always go as planned in combat. While waiting for the word from her employers she looks expectantly and, perhaps, a bit too intently toward the young man who has yet to put on a show.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 24, 2012)

The officer watches quietly as Sana seems hesitant to carry the attack through all the way. "The strike was a bit weak, but that is to be expected after the last shot. Still, good form, and the magic bit is more than the pirate goons will have. Report at sunset, and you will get further instructions then. Now, young lad, it is your turn, but perhaps a name first."


----------



## itsgottabeodin (Apr 24, 2012)

Sana nods and offers a brief, "Thank you, sir," before moving back to give Rhydius more room to work. She offers a nod to Tasanto, and wry smile to Thiera as she stops next to the woman to watch. "Good shot, by the way." She sticks out a hand, "I'm Sana... it looks like we'll be working together."

[sblock=mini-stats]*




**Sana Sahar* 
Darkvision 60', Perception +5
*HP* 10/10, * Init* +4, Move 30' 
*AC* 17 Touch 14, FF 13
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +4, *Will* +2
*Resist* Cold/Electricity/Fire 5

Dagger +4, 1d4
Acid Splash +4, 1d3
Shortbow +4, 1d6 (20c, 20b)

 *Arcane Pool* 4/4
*Cantrips* (DC 13) Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
*1st Lvl* (DC14) Color Spray, Grease[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Apr 24, 2012)

The man steps forward removing his pack and leaving it in the place he previously occupied. "Call me Rhydius," he says nodding to Orris as he draws his rapier and lunges at the lieutenant.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Rhydius VanDarver*
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1 
*Weapon in Hand:* Rapier

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d4+2
*Rapier:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d6+2
*Shortbow:* Attack: +05(+6*)           Damage: 1d6+1*
         Normal Arrows (20)
   *Point Blank Shot within 30'

*Ranger’s Focus:* +2 to attack and damage on declared target. Remaining:1/1 per day[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (Apr 24, 2012)

Thiera hesitates a moment before reaching out and clasping Sana's hand.

"Thanks. I'm called Thiera. The bit with the magic was impressive, even if the strike itself was off. That, as well as your..." she looks over Sana with an appraising eye, "unique...look could prove to potentially be off-putting to our prospective opponents and we should take every advantage presented to us."

Thiera turns back to watch the remaining test, seemingly satisfied, but then glances back at Sana and screws up the courage to indulge her curiosity via a means she doesn't normally employ: conversation.

"Umm...I'd like to kn...that is, if you don't mind me asking but, uh...What land and people do you come from that such markings are common, or are they unique to yourself? I've done much study but have never seen anything such as this."

The words tumble from her mouth rapidly, as if rehearsed, and she stares a hole in the ground, her normally fair ears and cheeks burning as bright a red as the flecks in her eyes.

[sblock=OOC]Finishing conversations: check. Starting conversations: not so much. At least she's making the effort to be sociable. This would be harder to RP if it didn't seem so familiar though...[/sblock]


----------



## itsgottabeodin (Apr 24, 2012)

Sana stiffens at the the minor slight, however deserved it might have been. Critiques from a prospective employer, yes... but from a fellow supplicant? Not so much. Sana's response is an icily non-committal, "Uh-huh." 

She was content to leave it there, turning back to watch Rhydius (who, Sana notes with secret (and hypocritical) pleasure, isn't all that much better than her own), but then Thiera addresses her once more. Despite herself, Sana laughs, smiling as her temper loses its cold grip, "I am from Ras Sedr in Rhat-matanis, do you know the place? The markings on my skin come from within, not something that all from Rhat-matanis share, but not unheard of in Ras Sedr. It shows itself in many ways, but in the particulars my markings are unique." Sana's eyes travel meaningfully to Theira's nearly-hidden horns and she grins, "I think perhaps we share a common ancestor? "

[sblock=mini-stats]*





**Sana Sahar* 
Darkvision 60', Perception +5
*HP* 10/10, * Init* +4, Move 30' 
*AC* 17 Touch 14, FF 13
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +4, *Will* +2
*Resist* Cold/Electricity/Fire 5

Dagger +4, 1d4
Acid Splash +4, 1d3
Shortbow +4, 1d6 (20c, 20b)

 *Arcane Pool* 3/4
*Cantrips* (DC 13) Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
*1st Lvl* (DC14) Color Spray, Grease[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 24, 2012)

"Hmm, not so great on the quick draw, but again no particular surprise. That's a challenging skill to learn. Still, a decent enough form, and a lot of guts. Not a bad start; definitely seen much worse. Report to the docks at sunset." Seeing no further immediate applicants, Lt. Oris sheathes his weapon, and sits back down as the officers wait a while to see if any others should appear, debating quietly about the latest fighting styles to have appeared around town.









*OOC:*


There may be one character joining, and Wednesdays are tough days for me to post, so I will plan on pushing the group forward to the dock Thursday morning. In the meantime, feel free to continue rping.


----------



## mazzoli (Apr 24, 2012)

Thiera watches Rhydius's blundered attack, but realizes that she has probably used up her allotment of criticism for the day and refrains from comment. Returning her attention to Sana she replies, "Fascinating. It's been some time since the days of my schooling and it's not often in this age one meets somebody from Rhat-matanis on a friendly footing. As to a common ancestry, perhaps. I myself am an orphan lucky enough to be abandoned in Irthos, so I got to make the most of a suboptimal situation. Perhaps I hail from Rhat-matanis myself? Pascal knows, but I certainly don't."

Belatedly realizing what caused the cold pause in the conversation she adds, "I, umm, didn't mean to offend before. Sometimes I get wrapped up in my thoughts and don't consider my words carefully enough. That was really meant as praise for your magical abilities. It's something I've always been intrigued by, but never enough to learn for myself. On a less scientific note, it certainly lends a certain romantic mystique to the proceedings."

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Darkvision 60', Perception +5
HP 11/11, Init +3, Move 30'
AC 15 Touch 13, FF 12
Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +1
Resist Cold/Electricity/Fire 5

MW Longbow +5, 1d8 x3
39 Arrows
Dagger +1, 1d4
Thrown Dagger +4, 1d4
Longsword +1, 1d8 19-20
Club +1, 1d6

Lv 1: Darkness
[/sblock]


----------



## itsgottabeodin (Apr 24, 2012)

Sana laughs lightly at the apology trying to put Thiera at ease, but her eyes darken slightly at the mention of a hostile Rhat-mantis and magic as mystique. "No, it is I who was in the wrong. One should not take umbrage from what is but a true observation... it was a poorly made strike. Perhaps I was nervous. It has been some time since I have been under orders." 

Sana fiddles with her abaya for a moment, remembering. "Even many that were born children of the Sun are no longer... on a friendly footing." Sana looks up and puts on a smile, adding some amount of false levity. "Perhaps you are from Rhat-mantis, but based upon the lightness of your skin, I think it unlikely."

[sblock=ooc]There was hardly any criticism.  I'm just trying to play on her prickly temperament.[/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats]*




**Sana Sahar* 
Darkvision 60', Perception +5
*HP* 10/10, * Init* +4, Move 30' 
*AC* 17 Touch 14, FF 13
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +4, *Will* +2
*Resist* Cold/Electricity/Fire 5

Dagger +4, 1d4
Acid Splash +4, 1d3
Shortbow +4, 1d6 (20c, 20b)

 *Arcane Pool* 3/4
*Cantrips* (DC 13) Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
*1st Lvl* (DC14) Color Spray, Grease[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (Apr 25, 2012)

"That is true, it's just that I know nothing about my parentage save that my mother must have been somewhat...loose, shall we say? I do know that she gave me a half brother from her womb who has the blood of a celestial in his veins. We don't get along so well..." she trails off, gazing out the window. She then looks back at Sana and asks, "What about you? Why have you left Rhat'matanis to come all this way to Venza?"
[sblock=OOC]No worries. I'm just trying to RP my character's very rusty social interaction skills. Missing things, picking up on things late, misinterpreting things, overreacting when things are picked up on, that sort of stuff.[/sblock]


----------



## itsgottabeodin (Apr 25, 2012)

Sana smiles at the mention of celestial kin, wondering what the circumstances must have been... but the smile curdles at the question, her tone turning icy once more. "Reasons that are my own." 

After a brief pause, Sana sighs, remorseful at the terse remark. "It is too fresh... I was betrayed by my country, my god. I... try not to dwell on it. It is time to make a new life... away from all that." She pushes a hand away from herself, as if shoving away any memories, "What about you? What made you leave Irthos?"

[sblock=mini-stats]*




**Sana Sahar* 
Darkvision 60', Perception +5
*HP* 10/10, * Init* +4, Move 30' 
*AC* 17 Touch 14, FF 13
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +4, *Will* +2
*Resist* Cold/Electricity/Fire 5

Dagger +4, 1d4
Acid Splash +4, 1d3
Shortbow +4, 1d6 (20c, 20b)

 *Arcane Pool* 3/4
*Cantrips* (DC 13) Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
*1st Lvl* (DC14) Color Spray, Grease[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (Apr 25, 2012)

Thiera ponders the question for a moment, weighing how much she wants to try to avoid her usual tight-lipped nature.

"I grew weary of the games...the incessant subterfuge and maneuvering. I'm sure you can tell by now that society is not a current I traverse effectively. Add to that the fact that I was cast adrift into the complex waters of the educated society of Irthos not long after my seventeenth birthday without the support of any family...I needed to get away. To that end I spent the past three years traveling to and fro from Irthos to Venza, living blissfully alone in the wilds, buying what supplies I needed by taking treasure hunting jobs for the elite that sent me back out into nature. I finally recognized that I could only avoid others for so long, so I took up residence in Venza not too long ago. To be honest, this is the first real conversation, one that didn't involve a business transaction, I've had in longer than I care to remember. It's hard, you know, so...uh, I guess, thanks. That is, er, for being patient with me..."

She trails off, obviously not really knowing where to go from here with the conversation.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 25, 2012)

Tasanto looks at the girls chattering like chipmunks and sighs.  At least they are happy and will have each other to talk to.  Turning to Rhydius, "Looks like we are all in."  Grabbing his own gear from the floor and seating his saddlebag properly.  "Ready?"

[sblock=mini-stats]Tasanto AC 14 HP 9/9 real 11/11 temp,  Init +2, 
Darkvision, Perception +7, Sense Motive +5,  Move 40' 
Fort: +1, Reflex +2, Will +6, CMB: +3, CMD: 15
Claw/Claw +3, d4+2
Bite +3, d6+2 
Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 
Handbo +3, d6+2
Dagger +3, d4+2
Sling, +3, d4+2..... Sling Bullets 10 Normal

...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
.....Immediate Actions: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
..............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait

Current Effects:




[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Apr 25, 2012)

Rhydius sheaths his weapon as he walks over to collect his pack, and mutters a bit about his timing. Having been addressed he looks at the cattaur and replies, "I suppose so. Pardon me, but I thought you were something one of the officers had conjured up just to look menacing."

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Rhydius VanDarver*
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1 
*Weapon in Hand:* Rapier

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d4+2
*Rapier:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d6+2
*Shortbow:* Attack: +05(+6*)           Damage: 1d6+1*
         Normal Arrows (20)
   *Point Blank Shot within 30'

*Ranger’s Focus:* +2 to attack and damage on declared target. Remaining:1/1 per day[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 25, 2012)

The door to the room opens and dwarf with pale eyes enters. He’s in the middle of shouting something, but stops quickly upon seeing that the room is occupied. The moment of surprise passes and he bows deeply. “Please excuse Cavernous Hode,” he says. “Cavernous Hode was not expecting to find so many people in here. Cavernous Hode apologizes most profusely in case he interrupted any important goings-on.”

He peers at the other inhabitants of the room, and a look of excitement creeps across his face. “Wait, these people loitering with great idleness in front of Cavernous Hode … are they adventurers? Will there be brave feats of derring-do and much buckling of swashes and tearing of bodices? If so, can Cavernous Hode come along? Cavernous Hode once found a book about adventuring, which was extremely enlightening, although somewhat improbable, and in some places rather confusing. Incidentally, Cavernous Hode would be most grateful if someone could tell him what a bodice _is_ exactly, and possibly also explain why they are not generally constructed out of a stronger material.”


----------



## itsgottabeodin (Apr 25, 2012)

Sana, with a gentle smile on her face, had been about to respond when the stuffed chimera curiosity next to Theira spoke, causing her to jump in startlement. "Oh!" Noting that Theira is none the least surprised, Sana composes herself... her smile a little off-kilter from a moment ago. "Not at all... I think I can understand, in part, but the wilds have never been a haven to me. Especially this far North. For instance, I am used to the sight of centaurs, but ah..." Sana indicates Tasanto and shrugs. Sana's attention is so taken up by the creature that she barely notices the dwarf entering. Trying her best grin, and hoping that the creature is less aggressive than he looks, "I'm Sana... will you be working with us?"

[sblock=mini-stats]*




**Sana Sahar* 
Darkvision 60', Perception +5
*HP* 10/10, * Init* +4, Move 30' 
*AC* 17 Touch 14, FF 13
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +4, *Will* +2
*Resist* Cold/Electricity/Fire 5

Dagger +4, 1d4
Acid Splash +4, 1d3
Shortbow +4, 1d6 (20c, 20b)

 *Arcane Pool* 3/4
*Cantrips* (DC 13) Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
*1st Lvl* (DC14) Color Spray, Grease[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 26, 2012)

*Tasanto Nysys disolving down to just Tasanto*

"I am here looking for work as well.  Yes I will be joining you. That is, if you will have a scrawny little kid along?"  The beast chuckles.  

"He's in here somewhere.  Ah there."  With a flourish snap of his fingers the cattaur beast dissolves into smoke.  A thump is heard as the saddlebag falls to the floor.  The scrawny kid who was having a quiet dinner by himself earlier in the common room now stands in his place. "We are better at fighting when Nysys joins me.  Our blood, muscles and thoughts flow as one when we are blended.  Alone, my name is Tasanto."

[sblock=pictures]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Even Larger Tasanto Nysys pic ...........................Even Larger Tasanto pic

OOC: switched conversation colors to not duplicate Rhydius and to have two voices from the beast.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Apr 26, 2012)

"That is quite an intersting transformation," Rhydius remarks, before turning to the newest arrival. 

"I take it that you call yourself Cavernous Hode, I go by Rhydius," he says. "Now, so far as wether you come along or not is the decision of the officers," Rhydius gestures to the uniformed men."And as for your other question," his smile widening, "perhaps after this is over one of the ladies would be so kind as to explain it to you. I would, but I doubt I've quite the same perspective."









*OOC:*


Thanks SK, I was debating on wether I should change mine.






 [sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Rhydius VanDarver*
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1 
*Weapon in Hand:* Rapier

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d4+2
*Rapier:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d6+2
*Shortbow:* Attack: +05(+6*) Damage: 1d6+1*
Normal Arrows (20)
*Point Blank Shot within 30'

*Ranger’s Focus:* +2 to attack and damage on declared target. Remaining:1/1 per day[/sblock]


----------



## itsgottabeodin (Apr 26, 2012)

Sana's eyes widen, but she regains her composure along with understanding.  "If you can do that, I am sure that you will be of immeasurable worth, Tasanto, no matter how scrawny you may be otherwise. So you summon the strength of that creature into your own? I have seen summoners at their work, but none who do what you have just done." 

[sblock=mini-stats]*




**Sana Sahar* 
Darkvision 60', Perception +5
*HP* 10/10, * Init* +4, Move 30' 
*AC* 17 Touch 14, FF 13
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +4, *Will* +2
*Resist* Cold/Electricity/Fire 5

Dagger +4, 1d4
Acid Splash +4, 1d3
Shortbow +4, 1d6 (20c, 20b)

 *Arcane Pool* 3/4
*Cantrips* (DC 13) Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
*1st Lvl* (DC14) Color Spray, Grease[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (Apr 26, 2012)

Thiera snorts at Rhydius's statement while eying the dwarf skeptically.

"I'm sure my perspective is different from yours, as I would prefer my bodice remain intact."

She turns to the dwarf.

"Ah, Mr. Hode...is that what I should call you? Is Cavernous a title or your given name, or must the whole name be together? In any case, a bodice is the piece of a woman's clothing that protects her modesty between her neck and waist."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 26, 2012)

"Hmm, let's make this interesting as you are all still here. Instead of Lt. Oris serving as the living meat shield, I'll let you decide amongst yourself which one gets to stand against the dwarf's blow." The older officer smiles as Lt. Oris just chuckles at the greenness of the dwarf.


----------



## Systole (Apr 26, 2012)

mazzoli said:


> "Ah, Mr. Hode...is that what I should call you? Is Cavernous a title or your given name, or must the whole name be together? In any case, a bodice is the piece of a woman's clothing that protects her modesty between her neck and waist."




The dwarf seems somewhat puzzled by the question. "Cavernous Hode is somewhat puzzled by the question," he confirms. "Cavernous is Cavernous, Hode is Hode, and Cavernous Hode is the dwarf that the dark-haired maiden sees before her. However, this response raises many additional questions. How does one _give_ a name? Certainly, such a thing implies that a name can also be _taken_, and Cavernous Hode is quite unsettled by the implications thereof. Who would Cavernous Hode be if he were not Cavernous Hode?"

He listens to the explanation of a bodice with interest. "Ah! Cavernous Hode now understands that a bodice must be some sort of armor, although this does not explain why so many of them seem to be constructed of substandard, easily-ripped materials, at least according such texts as Cavernous Hode has read. But Cavernous Hode must ask: if a bodice only protects one's modesty between one's neck and one's waist, is there a similar item which protects one's modesty elsewhere on the body? Or does that modesty go unprotected?"

[sblock=ooc]Hey SS21, technically I'm being kind of naughty bringing my character in here, since he only has one approval at the moment -- although it is an SK approval so I'm pretty confident that everything is kosher. Could you possibly swing by and give second approval?[/sblock]


----------



## itsgottabeodin (Apr 26, 2012)

Sana's attention is drawn at the sound of their employer's voice. She turns to inspect the Hode and wrinkles her nose. Smiling apology for not staying to hear Tasanto's answer, Sana indicates that she is so willing. "I will venture to stand against the dwarf, if no one else is willing?"  She looks about for confirmation from her fellows before moving to take Lt. Oris' place. Sana smiles coolly at the Hode as she takes up a defensive posture, wrapping the trailing edge of her abaya around one arm.

[sblock=mini-stats]*




**Sana Sahar* 
Darkvision 60', Perception +5
*HP* 10/10, * Init* +4, Move 30' 
*AC* 17 Touch 14, FF 13
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +4, *Will* +2
*Resist* Cold/Electricity/Fire 5

Dagger +4, 1d4
Acid Splash +4, 1d3
Shortbow +4, 1d6 (20c, 20b)

 *Arcane Pool* 3/4
*Cantrips* (DC 13) Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
*1st Lvl* (DC14) Color Spray, Grease[/sblock]








*OOC:*


Total Defense for AC 21


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 26, 2012)

"Excellent, now, Mr. Hode, if you would be willing to give us a short demonstration of your capabilities, we can finish this business up, and we can all go about our business."

[sblock=2nd approval]I'll look at it tonight, but it isn't a major issue until it comes time to give xp. For rp purposes, you'll be fine.[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (Apr 26, 2012)

Thiera ensures that she is out of the way and settles in to watch Sana square off against the dwarf. She has obviously decided that it is not worth her time to explain trousers and skirts to Cavernous Hode and, rankled by his apparently literal take on everything, silently cheers on her new-found friend while maintaining her cool facade.


----------



## Systole (Apr 26, 2012)

"So ... the idea is to cause harm to or incapacitate the other dark-haired maiden?" he asks. "Cavernous Hode is not so sure this is a good idea." He paces back and forth a moment. "Still, 'When in Venza, do as the Venzans do,' or so Cavernous Hode has been told." He pauses another moment, and then with the tone of someone offering a helpful bit of advice says, "If Mister Dickens gets carried away, Cavernous Hode suggests that the other dark-haired maiden try to relax her face muscles. Cavernous Hode realizes this sounds counterintuitive."

No sooner has the dwarf finished speaking when a snarling, hissing ball of black fur and furious red eyes comes hurtling out of the rafters onto Sana's shoulder, scratching and spitting, biting at the shoulder of her armor before rolling off to the ground. "There he is! There's Mister Dickens!" Cavernous Hode chirps happily. He steps forward, trying to poke his quarterstaff at the magus's ankles, but only succeeds in dropping his weapon. He looks somewhat sheepish. "Uh, Cavernous Hode is perhaps not as trained in the adventuring arts as perhaps he should be."

After a moment, the creature can be identified as some sort of giant, demonic-looking rodent. It continues to hiss and snap at the tiefling woman's feet until the dwarf says, "Ha ha!  Game's over!  Get over here, Mister Dickens!"  Reluctantly, the dire rat comes to stand next to the dwarf, still snarling viciously at everyone in the room except his master. "Mister Dickens is very happy to meet all of these adventurers. See? He's saying 'Hello!' to everyone. Isn't he such a cutie-pie?"


[sblock=Mechanics]I just assumed Sana would take 10 for a 15 Perception and rolled Mister Dickens' stealth rather than the other way around -- math works out the same. He made the opposed stealth roll, meaning Sana was flat-footed and denied Dex and Dodge to AC for a 13 AC, which Mister Dickens just barely missed. Cavernous Hode then went for a Trip attack with a flank bonus from the rat, since Total Defense means no AoOs, but still failed miserably.

I totally had this planned, too (except for the botched dice rolls -  that was all EnWorld). If you check the tavern thread, you'll see that CH followed MD in here. The rat's been in the rafters the whole time. Muahahaha.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 27, 2012)

Tasanto was focusing his energies to bring the cat back when Sana piped up and stepped in.  Loosing concentration, Tasanto stands back and watches.  Speed of preparation is not his forte.  Speed of action, once he is prepared, is where he shall show his worth to his new coworkers.


----------



## Rhydius (Apr 27, 2012)

Upon seeing the over-sized black rat drop onto Sana, Rhydius steps forward beginning to draw his Rapier again. Caught off guard, however, by the apparent familiarity of the inquisitive dwarf with this disturbing creature, he stops with the blade half-drawn confusion obvious on his face.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 27, 2012)

"Well, what you lack in obvious talent, you, and your, uhm, pet make up for in enthusiam and the entertainment value alone should be worth it. Report to the dock at sunset for your ship assignment. In the meantime, I would suggest staying away from steamy novels to base your knowledge upon; while many a sailor would love for such adventures to happen to them, the reality is usually much more boring. Now if you all will excuse me, we still have several more taverns to visit, and it seems unlikely that we shall find anymore here as the noise from the common room has dropped down." The two officers depart the room, and the group is left to themselves and the leftover snacks. After departing to take care of their own business before reporting to work, the rest of the afternoon passes by quickly, and the only worrying thing is that when you look out toward the sea, you see a gathering storm. Reporting to the appointed dock at the appointed time, you find a lot of small skiffs along the dock and the outline of a large fleet sitting farther out in the harbor. You are assigned to one of the smaller escort vessels, the _Lady Felicity_, and find yourselves assigned to the same late morning watch as well. After being rowed out to your ship and getting settled in, word spreads that the fleet, originally intending to leave harbor as soon full darkness it, will be staying in the harbor due to the approaching storm. You don't look forward to a long night on board a ship that even in the harbor will feel the effects of the storm.









*OOC:*


I'll give you a chance to rp to this point before moving on Sunday.


----------



## itsgottabeodin (Apr 27, 2012)

Sana had been ready for the dwarf... the evil rodent, not so much. "Vile creature!" She very nearly tries to stick it with her dagger--but before she can act it scampers away to its master. Its presence in her immediate locality no longer a concern, Sana irritably stows her dagger and looks about for something to wipe off the area where it landed while muttering to herself. "...probably has any number of diseases! Is this a job or a walking menangerie?"


[sblock=mini-stats]*




**Sana Sahar* 
Darkvision 60', Perception +5
*HP* 10/10, * Init* +4, Move 30' 
*AC* 17 Touch 14, FF 13
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +4, *Will* +2
*Resist* Cold/Electricity/Fire 5

Dagger +4, 1d4
Acid Splash +4, 1d3
Shortbow +4, 1d6 (20c, 20b)

 *Arcane Pool* 3/4
*Cantrips* (DC 13) Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
*1st Lvl* (DC14) Color Spray, Grease[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (Apr 27, 2012)

"_What sort of person plans an attack against those he is planning on working with?_" Thiera thinks while being forced to reassess the dwarf upon seeing that he had a plan, and a decent one at that, if clumsily executed.

She then gives her comrades a once-over, mulling over the group's combat effectiveness. "_Magic users are always nice to have around, especially since these two seem to be able to defend themselves effectively. A rapier_ _can be an effective weapon in a boarding action on those narrow gangplanks, but some sort of sweeping weapon for knocking_ _opponents into the water could be useful as well. As for the dwarf and his...pet...I'm not sure about them. He seems somewhat unstable, but congenial enough. Not stupid, merely ignorant, as if he'd spent too much time away from society..._" She stops that line of thinking as it begins hitting too uncomfortably close to home.

All the rest of the group can tell from this is that Thiera is staring intently and, perhaps, disconcertingly at each of them in turn.


----------



## Systole (Apr 27, 2012)

"Ha ha!  Mister Dickens is not vile.  He's a big sweety, really.  He likes to say all kinds of silly things, too.  Sometimes, he jokes about eating people's eyeballs while they sleep.  Isn't that hilarious?"  He pauses as the officers explain where to meet.  "Wait, Cavernous Hode is hired?  Huzzah, adventure awaits!  Cavernous Hode must hurry off to buy himself a bodice!"

The dwarf picks up his quarterstaff and hurries out of the room, followed eventually by Mister Dickens, who pauses to glare wickedly at everyone before catching up to his master.


----------



## mazzoli (Apr 27, 2012)

"Gods above I do not want to see him squeezed into a bodice." Thiera mutters to herself. Speaking up so the others can clearly hear her she says, "I should probably be going myself as I need to gather the rest of my equipment from my apartment. I look forward to working with you and will see you this evening at the docks."

With that she strides purposefully out the door and into the common room.


----------



## Rhydius (Apr 27, 2012)

The voice of his employer pulls Rhydius out of his stupor, and he realizes that he's still holding the blade half out of its sheath. He puts it away abruptly, scowling for a moment at the hissing rodent. He continues to fiddle with the hilt of his Rapier until Thiera mentions it. Not particularly liking her stare he stares back until her gaze passes on. 

As Cavernous Hode leaves Rhydius walks toward the snack table and begins to laugh. "I wonder if he'll find a matching bodice for Mister Dickens?" he says raising one eyebrow.

He looks over the remaining snacks saying, "It'd be a shame to let this go to waste. Best get a bit to eat now, with the way my day's been, I imagine it'll be a long night as well." He turns to Sana and Tasanto. "I suppose there's enough here for the three of us."


----------



## itsgottabeodin (Apr 28, 2012)

Sana looks up from her minor fit of hysteria to see more than half of their number gone. "Gods, I hope not. Who... what kind of person goes around with a _rat_ as a pet... let alone one so..." Sana gestures with a hand trying to conjure up a new word, but fails, "...vile." She sighs, giving up her attempts to de-ratify herself. 

Sana's face twists in disgust-but her stomach growls-at the mention of food. She reluctantly give in to the demands. "Ehhg. I haven't eaten all day and I don't think a glass of wine really counts... I'll take you up on that."


[sblock=mini-stats]*




**Sana Sahar* 
Darkvision 60', Perception +5
*HP* 10/10, * Init* +4, Move 30' 
*AC* 17 Touch 14, FF 13
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +4, *Will* +2
*Resist* Cold/Electricity/Fire 5

Dagger +4, 1d4
Acid Splash +4, 1d3
Shortbow +4, 1d6 (20c, 20b)

 *Arcane Pool* 3/4
*Cantrips* (DC 13) Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
*1st Lvl* (DC14) Color Spray, Grease[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 28, 2012)

"Well, I had just finished a fried fish meal before coming in but I suppose I could have a bit of dessert."  Picking through he finds a bit of fruit.  "I think the dwarf means well.  We were all once children not understanding the world."

After everyone has eaten and are about to leave, Tasanto fills his coin purse with fruits and cheeses, as it only has a few silver and copper in it.  The breads he puts into his saddle bag.  "Cannot waste." he mumbles.  He follows the others to this dock the officer spoke of.





Once out to the ship, Tasanto will find the captain and explain his special form.  He will change shape in front of the captain and insist that he be introduced to enough of the crew so that he is not thought of as an intruder.  Then, Tasanto will inspect (search) the ship, finding all the nooks and crannies and where things properly belong.  Knowing one's battlefield is step one to winning the battle.


----------



## Systole (Apr 28, 2012)

Cavernous Hode stands happily at the stern of the ship, flying an oddly shaped red kite, despite the ominous rumblings and rollings of not-too-distant thunder. Incredibly, the dwarf has somehow managed to obtain an admiral's hat, which is perched jauntily atop his bald head. At his feet, Mister Dickens chews on something that looks unsettlingly like the back half of a small dog.

"Ahoy, mateys!" the dwarf calls, waving happily. "Cavernous Hode spent the afternoon searching for a bodice. It was quite a quest, if Cavernous Hode may say so himself. Cavernous Hode found himself ejected from no less than four of of Venza's finer shopping establishments when he asked to be fitted! In the end, however, Cavernous Hode persevered as any true adventurer would, and eventually he was successful." 

He frowns slightly. "Sadly, Cavernous Hode did find that the information regarding its rather insufficient defensive qualities was indeed true. Luckily, Cavernous Hode is a dwarf of no small ingenuity, and was able to repurpose the bodice to a more suitable function."

He points upward, smiling broadly.


[sblock=A bodice's more suitable function]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 28, 2012)

It takes a while for Hode to get the permission to fly his kite, but eventually the humor of a dwarf looking for fit in a mine than on a ship flying a kite made of a corset was simply more than the captain could resist. For the rest, the evening is peaceful enough, though sleep is hard to get for those mercenaries not used to the constant swaying of the ship, though the more experienced sailors have no trouble, even with the elevated waves being generated by the storm. Morning comes and the storm has weakened enough for the fleet commander to be willing to head out. The first few hours are uneventful, with the weather very foggy and damp, but otherwise unharmful, and you have just taken up your positions on watch when the cry comes up from the crow's nest that ships have been spotted on the starboard and astern.









*OOC:*


You have roughly a minute to prepare before the enemy ships close on your fleet and emerge from the clinging fog.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 29, 2012)

Since we were on watch, Tasanto would be in blended cat form already.   From the sounds coming from the crow's nest, these appear to not be friendlies.  Tasanto draws his protection of magic around him and draws his sling as he moves to the starboard ship's rail. 
[sblock=mini-stats]Tasanto AC 18 HP 9/9 real 11/11 temp,  Init +2, Darkvision, Perception +7, Sense Motive +5,  Move 40' 
Claw/Claw +3, d4+2
 Bite +3, d6+2 
Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 
Handbo +3, d6+2
Dagger +3, d4+2
Sling, +3, d4+2..... Sling Bullets 10 Normal
Fort: +1, Reflex +2, Will +6
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
.....Immediate Actions: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: mage armor
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 29, 2012)

"Cavernous Hode spies a mizzenmast off the starboard battened hatch! Ahoy! Prepare to swab the decks, mateys!" He swaps his quarterstaff for his pick and gives it a few experimental swings. Meanwhile, Mister Dickens scampers up the mast and into the rigging, where he hunkers down, clearly waiting for some unsuspecting pirate to pounce on.

[sblock=Actions]MD will try a death-from-above tactic again. Taking 10 on Stealth for 21.  CH will just swap weapons. If there's any missile fire, he'll immediately lay down Obscuring Mist.[/sblock]
[sblock= Mini Stats]









*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +6
Speed: 20'

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (+1, 1d6+1/x4)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist


*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+1, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (Apr 29, 2012)

When the cry goes up Thiera quickly spots the shapes of the incoming ships' masts and rigging from her starboard watch position. She calmly loosens her longsword in its scabbard, checks the prevailing wind one more time, pulls her longbow off her back and unwraps the cloth she placed around the string to guard against the pervasive damp, slips an arrow from her quiver and satisfyingly fits the arrow's nock around her bowstring. Once her weapons preparations are done she glances around to take in her comrades' preparations then peers into the fog in anticipation.

[sblock=Combat Stats]Thiera

AC: 15 (Touch: 13  Flat Footed: 12)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +1  CMD: 14
Fort: +3  Ref: +5  Will: +1
Speed: 30'

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Right Hand: Bowstring and Arrow
Left Hand: Masterwork Longbow (+5/+6 in 30', 1d8/x3)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Apr 29, 2012)

"Callisto grant me luck," the young man breathes out the words in a hushed reverence as he bends to string his shortbow. He checks that his dagger is still firmly on his left boot, and then he stands smiling. Keeping a wary eye toward the rear of the ship he nocks an arrow.
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Rhydius VanDarver*
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1 
*Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d4+2
*Rapier:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d6+2
*Shortbow:* Attack: +05(+6*)           Damage: 1d6+1*
         Normal Arrows (20)
   *Point Blank Shot within 30'

*Ranger’s Focus:* +2 to attack and damage on declared target. Remaining:1/1 per day[/sblock]


----------



## itsgottabeodin (Apr 29, 2012)

Sana debates for a just a moment, looking around to see what preparations her fellows are making. Coming to a quick decision, she moves near to Thiera and follows her example by pulling free a shortbow, stringing it, and nocking an arrow. Sana glances over at Thiera with a nervous grin, "Luck to you... and to you Rhydius!"


[sblock=mini-stats]*




**Sana Sahar* 
Darkvision 60', Perception +5
*HP* 10/10, * Init* +4, Move 30' 
*AC* 17 Touch 14, FF 13
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +4, *Will* +2
*Resist* Cold/Electricity/Fire 5

Dagger +4, 1d4
Acid Splash +4, 1d3
Shortbow +4, 1d6 (20c, 20b)

 *Arcane Pool* 3/4
*Cantrips* (DC 13) Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
*1st Lvl* (DC14) Color Spray, Grease[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (Apr 29, 2012)

Thiera glances over at Sana and twists her lips into a wry grin that does nothing to mask her obvious nausea. "Aye, and to you as well. Hopefully between the three of us we can feather enough of them to make the eventual melee trivial. Though I must admit that this is the first time I have fought fellow intelligent beings in some time, and the first time with lethal intent in any case. Hopefully I can stop my unease from becoming hesitancy."

[sblock=Combat Stats]Thiera

AC: 15 (Touch: 13  Flat Footed: 12)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +1  CMD: 14
Fort: +3  Ref: +5  Will: +1
Speed: 30'

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Right Hand: Bowstring and Arrow
Left Hand: Masterwork Longbow (+5/+6 in 30', 1d8/x3)[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 30, 2012)

As the ships close with each other, both sides are able to get off a volley of arrows, a few of which actually manage to hit, though the damage to the party is limited, before Cavernous plunges the stern of the _Lady Felicity_ into a even deeper fog, which forces the other ship to slow down a bit and maneuver while waiting for the spell to end. When the spell wears off, the party can see the other ship close enough to move in and drop planks and grappling hooks. You have just enough time to switch to a melee weapon as the planks drop.

[sblock=Round 1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cavernous Hode 11/11
Mister Dickens 11/11
Rhydius 9/11
Sana 8/10
Tasanto 9(9)/9(11)
Thiera 11/11

Them[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Sorry about the delay; finding a good base ship picture was a bit harder than I had anticipated. The party is up. Those who had bows out can take one shot at a -2 for the fog making the shot a bit of a challenge.


----------



## itsgottabeodin (Apr 30, 2012)

Sana turned her head towards Thiera, looking somewhat surprised... but the ship was in sight, though obscured by fog. Not knowing what to say, she turned back, incanting a few words just before she released the arrow... It was a _good_ shot, she could feel it. As the other ship disappeared back into the fog, Sana turned back to Thiera to respond... but her words were cut short as a late arrow came flying through the fog, piercing her leg. _"Ah!"_ Sana reached her hand down and pulled the shaft through, then looked back up at Thiera, "Them or us, I think."

 [sblock=mini-stats]*





**Sana Sahar* 
Darkvision 60', Perception +5
*HP* 10/10, * Init* +4, Move 30' 
*AC* 17 Touch 14, FF 13
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +4, *Will* +2
*Resist* Cold/Electricity/Fire 5

Dagger +4, 1d4
Acid Splash +4, 1d3
Shortbow +4, 1d6 (20c, 20b)

 *Arcane Pool* 3/4
*Cantrips* (DC 13) Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
*1st Lvl* (DC14) Color Spray, Grease[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]Right before releasing the arrow, Sana is using an Arcane Point as a swift action... if that isn't allowed, subtract one from attack/damage. 

Do the Archers get a Round 1 action, or does the pre-boarding bowshot count?[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 30, 2012)

Tasanto drops his sling, draws his lucerne hammer and readies to strike the first opponent coming across the plank.
[sblock=actions]Free drop sling, move draw lucerne hammer, std ready to strike first opponent moving into G7.  Will take an AoO on first opponent moving from G7 to H7.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Tasanto AC 18 HP 9/9 real 11/11 temp,  Init +2, Darkvision, Perception +7, Sense Motive +5,  Move 40' 
Claw/Claw +3, d4+2
 Bite +3, d6+2 
Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +3, d6+2
Dagger +3, d4+2
Sling, +3, d4+2..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +1, Reflex +2, Will +6
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
.....Immediate Actions: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: mage armor; 
 Readied to strike first opponent in G7.  Then will take AoO on first leaving G7 for H7.
[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (Apr 30, 2012)

Seeing the arrow strike Sana, Thiera clears her head of any remaining uncertainties and draws her bow, takes aim at one of the prospective boarders, and looses her arrow. As soon as the arrow whistles through the foggy sea air she steps back toward the middle of the deck while saying, "Rhydius, you look to be handier in melee than I am so I'll support you from here. Let me know if you want to switch places."

She sees the shot go wide and is dismayed, with a subtle undercurrent of relieved, that she didn't manage to score a hit.

[sblock=Actions]Fire bow at E4, move to J5[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Stats]Thiera

AC: 15 (Touch: 13  Flat Footed: 12)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +1  CMD: 14
Fort: +3  Ref: +5  Will: +1
Speed: 30'

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Right Hand: Bowstring and Arrow
Left Hand: Masterwork Longbow (+5/+6 in 30', 1d8/x3)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Apr 30, 2012)

Rhydius shrugs his shortbow over his shoulder wincing a little as it touches the the place on his right arm where an arrow had just grazed him. He turns slightly in Thiera's direction and replies, "Alright, I'll try to hold them here." He draws his rapier willing his hand to remain steady, and his smile loses all sense of mirth as he takes up a fighting stance.

[sblock=Actions]Just switching from shortbow to rapier.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Rhydius VanDarver*
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1 
*Weapon in Hand:* Rapier

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d4+2
*Rapier:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d6+2
*Shortbow:* Attack: +05(+6*)           Damage: 1d6+1*
         Normal Arrows (19)
   *Point Blank Shot within 30'

*Ranger’s Focus:* +2 to attack and damage on declared target. Remaining:1/1 per day[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


The archers get a 1st round action as well. The arrow shot was part of the earlier sequence. Sorry if I was unclear on that.


----------



## Systole (Apr 30, 2012)

"Cavernous Hode taunts the piratey antagonists!  Sea-legs!  Crow's nests!  Poopdecks!"  He moves forward to the space Thiera vacated.  "These hardtacks can't touch our landlubbers, Mister Dickens!  Come on down!"

[sblock]CH moves to I5 and readies a bull rush at whoever steps into H4, eating the AoO.  

MD will spend his turn getting out of the rigging (Heel).[/sblock]

[sblock= Mini Stats]









*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +6
Speed: 20'

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (+1, 1d6+1/x4)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist


*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+1, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## itsgottabeodin (Apr 30, 2012)

Sana looks towards Tasanto, relieved to see that the imposing... _creature_ seems to know what he is doing. Stepping back to keep in line with Thiera, Sana doesn't nock another arrow, instead waiting for the right moment to strike...
 [sblock=mini-stats]*




**Sana Sahar* 
Darkvision 60', Perception +5
*HP* 10/10, * Init* +4, Move 30' 
*AC* 17 Touch 14, FF 13
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +4, *Will* +2
*Resist* Cold/Electricity/Fire 5

Dagger +4, 1d4
Acid Splash +4, 1d3
Shortbow +4, 1d6 (19c, 20b)

 *Arcane Pool* 3/4
*Cantrips* (DC 13) Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
*1st Lvl* (DC14) Color Spray, Grease[/sblock][sblock=OOC & Actions]Not at all, I was just making sure! 

Sana is going to 5' step back to J6 and ready an action to cast Grease (Targeting G4&H4, DC 14)once the first pirate/boarder reaches Rhydius.[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (May 1, 2012)

Noticing that she has more time than she previously believed, Thiera quickly takes advantage of the extra time to send another arrow toward her previous target.

[sblock=Actions]Fire bow at E4[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Stats]Thiera

AC: 15 (Touch: 13  Flat Footed: 12)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +1  CMD: 14
Fort: +3  Ref: +5  Will: +1
Speed: 30'

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Right Hand: Bowstring and Arrow
Left Hand: Masterwork Longbow (+5/+6 in 30', 1d8/x3)
Ammo: 37[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (May 1, 2012)

The familiar gleam returns to his eye and Rhydius can't help but laugh as Cavernous Hode taunts the 'piratey antagonists.' He shakes his head and mumbles "poopdecks," with a sigh. He resets his stance and formulates a quick plan.

[sblock=Actions]Rhydius readies a standard rapier strike while fighting defensively (for the +2 AC, -4 to hit) for any enemy entering H4.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Rhydius VanDarver*
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 19 (13 Flat-footed, 16 Touch) (+2 dodge bonus from fighting defensively)
*HP:* 9/11
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1 
*Weapon in Hand:* Rapier

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d4+2
*Rapier:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d6+2
*Shortbow:* Attack: +05(+6*) Damage: 1d6+1*
Normal Arrows (19)
*Point Blank Shot within 30'

*Ranger’s Focus:* +2 to attack and damage on declared target. Remaining:1/1 per day[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 2, 2012)

Thiera's arrow is enough to finish off one of the pirates before they are able to advance. The others prepare for the oncoming assault. Those on the right plank have fairly easy going until they meet the creature that Tasanto has become waiting for them. The ones on the other plank have a little more difficulty. Between having to quickly push the dead body out of the way, and the grease spell, one ends up almost going over the edge, managing to barely hold on to the greasy edge as he falls. The other is able to get across and get a clean shot at Cavernous as the dwarf tries to push him off, but is otherwise unable to attack.

[sblock=Round 2]




Red outline is greased area.

Cavernous Hode 5/11
Mister Dickens 11/11
Rhydius 9/11
Sana 8/10
Tasanto 9(9)/9(11)
Thiera 11/11

Them 1 dead; 1 injured with 3 damage (lightly wounded)[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up. You are now close enough that the fog is not a significant hinderance.


----------



## Systole (May 2, 2012)

Mister Dickens reacts immediately upon seeing one of the boarders fall. With wicked glee, he dives into the water and begins snapping at the boarder's ankles.

Cavernous Hode winces as the pirate's blow lands. "Ow! Cavernous Hode has been struck with a mighty blow! He tactically withdraws!"

[sblock=Actions]MD: Move to about G2 the long way (avoiding AoOs), then try to attack. It's not exactly clear from the description whether the guy is dangling or not, or if that puts him in range of the water either way. Since MD is an animal with a 2 INT, I figure he'll try even if the guy is out of range. If he can't reach, he'll climb up the other ship next round.

CH: Attack H4, 5 ft step to J4.[/sblock]

[sblock= Mini Stats]









*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +6
Speed: 20'

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (+1, 1d6+1/x4)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist


*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+1, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## itsgottabeodin (May 2, 2012)

Sana's lip twitches upwards in grim satisfaction as the grease does its work. Turning towards the boarders rushing Tasanto, she draws another arrow back on the cord and lets fly.

 [sblock=mini-stats]*




**Sana Sahar* 
Darkvision 60', Perception +5
*HP* 10/10, * Init* +4, Move 30' 
*AC* 17 Touch 14, FF 13
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +4, *Will* +2
*Resist* Cold/Electricity/Fire 5

Dagger +4, 1d4
Acid Splash +4, 1d3
Shortbow +4, 1d6 (18c, 20b)

 *Arcane Pool* 3/4
*Cantrips* (DC 13) Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
*1st Lvl* (DC14) Color Spray[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]Shooting at G7 or F7 to avoid shooting into melee. Roll does not include cover.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (May 2, 2012)

Seeing his companion struck Rhydius prepares for another attack, wary of the consequences if he fails. His rapier flashes forward with considerably better form than his previous attempts.

[sblock=Actions]Attacking H4 and continuing to fight defensively.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Rhydius VanDarver*
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 19 (13 Flat-footed, 16 Touch) (+2 dodge bonus from fighting defensively)
*HP:* 9/11
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1 
*Weapon in Hand:* Rapier

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d4+2 
*Rapier:* Attack: +01 (-4 from fighting defensively) Damage: 1d6+2 
*Shortbow:* Attack: +05(+6*) Damage: 1d6+1*
Normal Arrows (19)
*Point Blank Shot within 30'

*Ranger’s Focus:* +2 to attack and damage on declared target. Remaining:1/1 per day[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (May 2, 2012)

Thiera sees the attack on Cavernous Hode and her resolve is now fully steeled. She turns toward the other gangplank and fires an arrow at one of brigands crossing toward Tasanto, hoping to thin out the crowd on that side of the action.

She coolly watches her shot strike true and begins plotting her next course of action.

[sblock=Actions]Fire bow at F7[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Stats]Thiera

AC: 15 (Touch: 13  Flat Footed: 12)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +1  CMD: 14
Fort: +3  Ref: +5  Will: +1
Speed: 30'

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Right Hand: Bowstring and Arrow
Left Hand: Masterwork Longbow (+5/+6 in 30', 1d8/x3)
Ammo: 36[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 2, 2012)

Having missed the boarders while they were crossing, Tasanto drops his hammer behind him and lays into the first target on the plank.  Not having sea legs, the rolling waves sends Tasanto off kilter with all of his attacks.

[sblock=actions]free drop weapon, claw/claw/bite on H7
The die roller hates me!![/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Tasanto AC 18 HP 9/9 real 11/11 temp,  Init +2, Darkvision, Perception +7, Sense Motive +5,  Move 40' 
Claw/Claw +3, d4+2
 Bite +3, d6+2 
Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +3, d6+2
Dagger +3, d4+2
Sling, +3, d4+2..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +1, Reflex +2, Will +6
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
.....Immediate Actions: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: mage armor; 
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 2, 2012)

Mister Dickens is able to catch a bit of the man's feet as he jumps into the water, though the man is able to somehow get back up on the greased plank, at least for now. The other attacker on the greased plank is able to stay standing, but it takes all of his effort to do so, especially after Rhydius hits him hard. Action on the other plank continues to not favor the party. One man is able to get on deck and slash at Thiera, catching her off guard, and doing some damage with his scimitar. The others advance along the plank, and one of them takes a swing at Tasanto, also landing a heavy blow.

[sblock=Round 3]





Red outline is greased area.

Cavernous Hode 5/11
Mister Dickens 11/11
Rhydius 9/11
Sana 8/10
Tasanto 9(9)/1(11)
Thiera 4/11

Them 1 dead; dotted enemies injured[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up. They are AC 12, wearing simple leather armor and wielding basic scimitars.


----------



## Rhydius (May 2, 2012)

His arm steady as he draws back, he prepares for another strike. This time foregoing his previous attempts at defense Rhydius lunges at the injured pirate before him. He cries out in excitement as he again manages to get inside his opponents defense.

[sblock=Actions]Attacking H4 again.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Rhydius VanDarver*
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 9/11
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1 
*Weapon in Hand:* Rapier

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d4+2 
*Rapier:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d6+2 
*Shortbow:* Attack: +05(+6*) Damage: 1d6+1*
Normal Arrows (19)
*Point Blank Shot within 30'

*Ranger’s Focus:* +2 to attack and damage on declared target. Remaining:1/1 per day[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Ah, ze dice roller, she is a cruel mistress..
I forgot to label my damage, oh well.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 3, 2012)

Tasanto focuses on the one that got by him while still trying to block the plank from more coming aboard.  His claws tear through the leather and into meat doing a satisfying amount of damage.

[sblock=actions]claw/claw/bite on I6 target until he drops, then H7. [/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Tasanto AC 18 HP 9/9 real *1*/11 temp,  Init +2, Darkvision, Perception +7, Sense Motive +5,  Move 40' 
Claw/Claw +3, d4+2
 Bite +3, d6+2 
Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +3, d6+2
Dagger +3, d4+2
Sling, +3, d4+2..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +1, Reflex +2, Will +6
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
.....Immediate Actions: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: mage armor;[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (May 3, 2012)

Thiera recoils from her attacker and rapidly brings an arrow to bear on him.

[sblock=Actions]5 foot step to K4, fire bow at I6[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Stats]Thiera

AC: 15 (Touch: 13  Flat Footed: 12)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +1  CMD: 14
Fort: +3  Ref: +5  Will: +1
Speed: 30'

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Right Hand: Bowstring and Arrow
Left Hand: Masterwork Longbow (+5/+6 in 30', 1d8/x3)
Ammo: 35[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


He's dead.


----------



## Systole (May 3, 2012)

"Mister Dickens informs the pirates that they shall not pass!  Meanwhile, Cavernous Hode heroically comes to the aid of his faltering comrades-in-arms!  Swash!  Buckle!  Doink!"

[sblock=Actions]MD: If H4 is up then swim/climb/move to I3 and attack H4.  If H4 is down, swim/climb/move to H4 and attack G4.

CH: Move to J7, CLW on Tasanto.[/sblock]

[sblock= Mini Stats]










*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +6
Speed: 20'

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (+1, 1d6+1/x4)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist


*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+1, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (May 3, 2012)

sunshadow21 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> He's dead.




[sblock="OOC"]Missed that bit. Can I redirect the attack or did I just burn a round? I'm fine with either decision. If I can redirect the attack, I'll attack the guy on G7. If not, I shoot into empty space at I6. Either way, I take the step back.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 3, 2012)

Cavernous Hode is surprised when the wounds on the cattaur do not heal and close up.
[sblock=ooc]So far, the cat beast has only taken temporary hit point damage.  The inner boy is unharmed so far.  Temp HP can only be healed with the Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon spell.  And the fused eidolon special ability to transfer HP only kicks in if the strike would take the eidolon to or past zero.  This is the achilles heal of the synthesist.  He has to be at 3/4 damaged before channels or CLWs help.

Since Tasanto didn't teach Cavernous Hode about his special nature ahead of time, it becomes a wasted action unfortunately.  If he lives, it can become a teaching lesson.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 3, 2012)

mazzoli said:


> Missed that bit. Can I redirect the attack or did I just burn a round? I'm fine with either decision. If I can redirect the attack, I'll attack the guy on G7. If not, I shoot into empty space at I6. Either way, I take the step back.




I had figured you had simply gone after someone else.


----------



## Systole (May 3, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Crap.  I did not know that about Synthesists.  I thought your Mobile Suit Gundam counted as an independent entity.[/sblock]


----------



## itsgottabeodin (May 3, 2012)

Sana is somewhat aghast at the speed with which Tasanto rendered the man directly in front of her to bloody ribbons, "By the Moon's reflection..." Grabbing a hold on herself, Sana turns away from the sight and sends a shaft towards Rhydius' side of the boat.

 [sblock=mini-stats]*




**Sana Sahar* 
Darkvision 60', Perception +5
*HP* 10/10, * Init* +4, Move 30' 
*AC* 17 Touch 14, FF 13
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +4, *Will* +2
*Resist* Cold/Electricity/Fire 5

Dagger +4, 1d4
Acid Splash +4, 1d3
Shortbow +4, 1d6 (17c, 20b)

 *Arcane Pool* 3/4
*Cantrips* (DC 13) Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
*1st Lvl* (DC14) Color Spray[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]Shooting at G4 to avoid shooting into melee. Roll does not include cover.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 3, 2012)

As both Tasanto and Sana drop their targets, and the others are damaged, one of the pirates tries to do a really cool jump past Tasanto to get on the ship, and ends up doing a belly flop into the water, where he struggles to keep afloat long enough to get away from between the ships. The remaining two both attack, with the one on Rhydius finally managing to land a blow while the one on Tasanto is unable to connect.

[sblock=Round 4]




Red outline is greased area.

Cavernous Hode 5/11
Mister Dickens 11/11
Rhydius 1/11
Sana 8/10
Tasanto 9(9)/1(11)
Thiera 4/11

Them 3 dead; dotted enemies injured; one is in the water[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up. They are AC 12, wearing simple leather armor and wielding basic scimitars.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 3, 2012)

The cat beast continues his assault on the boarder perched precariously on the plank.  The rocking of the boats makes the target difficult to hit, but he wounded this one as well.
[sblock=actions]claw/claw/bite.  Don't think I dropped him on the first hit.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Tasanto AC 18 HP 9/9 real *1*/11 temp,  Init +2, Darkvision, Perception +7, Sense Motive +5,  Move 40' 
Claw/Claw +3, d4+2
 Bite +3, d6+2 
Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +3, d6+2
Dagger +3, d4+2
Sling, +3, d4+2..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +1, Reflex +2, Will +6
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
.....Immediate Actions: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: mage armor;[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (May 3, 2012)

Thiera notices that Rhydius isn't looking in prime form and struggles to line up a shot at the foe currently harassing him. She calls a warning to Rhydius before she looses the arrow at his opponent.

[sblock=Actions]Fire bow at H4 into melee.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Stats]Thiera

AC: 15 (Touch: 13  Flat Footed: 12)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +1  CMD: 14
Fort: +3  Ref: +5  Will: +1
Speed: 30'

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Right Hand: Bowstring and Arrow
Left Hand: Masterwork Longbow (+5/+6 in 30', 1d8/x3)
Ammo: 34[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (May 3, 2012)

Momentarily reeling from the blow, Rhydius manages to hear Thiera cry out in warning. He limps away from his assailant hoping to give her a better opening, but perhaps only making the shot more difficult. His discarded blade makes a weak metallic sound as it hits the deck, his hands moving to retrieve his shouldered bow. The shortbow now held tightly in his hand his arms move with a strange fluidity. The bow string thrums audibly at the arrow is loosed. Speeding across the short distance it drives deeply into the pirates chest. "Well, my brothers always said I was a terrible swordsman," he says before mumbling a quick prayer of thanks.

[sblock=OOC]I forgot to factor in the -4 shot into a melee on the first roll. Though I suppose it's moot at this point.[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]5ft-step to J5. Drop rapier(free). Draw shortbow(move). Fire an arrow at H4(standard).[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Rhydius VanDarver*
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 1/11
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1 
*Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d4+2 
*Rapier:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d6+2 
*Shortbow:* Attack: +05(+6*) Damage: 1d6+1*
Normal Arrows (19)
*Point Blank Shot within 30'

*Ranger’s Focus:* +2 to attack and damage on declared target. Remaining:1/1 per day[/sblock]


----------



## itsgottabeodin (May 3, 2012)

Sana turns to shoot at the now clear boarder in front of Rhydius, only to see the man feathered in the throat. Tracing the shot back she quips. "Got some hard feelings?" With a hard grin she turns back to the fight, stepping forward to the rail.

[sblock=If the boarder in front of Tasanto is still alive]Sana pulls back another arrow and lets loose at the man assaulting Tasanto.[/sblock]
[sblock=Else]Sana yells down to the man in the water, "Drop your weapon, pirate, and you may yet live." She readies her weapon in case he tries to do anything else.[/sblock][sblock=Actions]5' step to I5 and shoot into melee/ready an attack.[/sblock]

 [sblock=mini-stats]*




**Sana Sahar* 
Darkvision 60', Perception +5
*HP* 10/10, * Init* +4, Move 30' 
*AC* 17 Touch 14, FF 13
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +4, *Will* +2
*Resist* Cold/Electricity/Fire 5

Dagger +4, 1d4
Acid Splash +4, 1d3
Shortbow +4, 1d6 (17c, 20b)

 *Arcane Pool* 3/4
*Cantrips* (DC 13) Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
*1st Lvl* (DC14) Color Spray[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 3, 2012)

Cavernous Hode steps forward to the rail, smiling. "Heel, Mister Dickens!" He waves at the swimming pirate. "Ahoy, matey! Cavernous Hode advises the illegal border to remain swimming so as not unduly excite Mister Dickens!"

The rat looks over the rail and hisses evilly at the man.

[sblock=ooc]CH to I6, MD to I5. Ready action to attack if he starts to climb.

EDIT: Double-clicked or something.  Pretty sure the 13 is the real roll.[/sblock]

[sblock= Mini Stats]









*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +6
Speed: 20'

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (+1, 1d6+1/x4)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist


*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+1, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 3, 2012)

Both pirates remaining on the planks drop into the water from the force of the arrows that kill them. The one in the water is clearly far more interested in other things than fighting right now, and you can take him prisoner without any significant effort. Your fight now over, you realize that the greater fight still continues. There is another one of your ships on the other side of the pirate ship, and reinforcements from other watches on your ship sweep forward to aid them as you each get tended to by a ship surgeon.

[sblock=rewards]Experience
CR 5 Pirates 1600 xp total/320 xp each

Treasure
basic scimitars, longbows, arrows, leather armor, etc. (basically nothing of particular value by itself, and it will be built into your time gp)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 4, 2012)

Cavernous Hode pulls out a bent, rather unassuming-looking stick from his belt. "So ... more of the piratey antagonists threaten. Well, they shall find that while Cavernous Hode may not be particularly good at kicking arse, Mister Dickens certainly is! On a side note, Cavernous Hode is quite good at chewing gum. Well then, Cavernous Hode suggests it is time to rip bodices!"

[sblock=ooc]Just realized I had MD's stats wrong in my statblock. He's base 16 HP.

CH is putting his CLW wand in his off hand.[/sblock]

[sblock= Mini Stats]









*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 10/11
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +6
Speed: 20'

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (+1, 1d6+1/x4), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist


*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+1, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 4, 2012)

Tasanto heals the beast and then looks on to the other ship wanting to join that fight as well. Instead, he retrieves his hammer and waits for instruction.[sblock=mini-stats]Tasanto AC 18 HP 9/9 real *5*/11 temp,  Init +2, Darkvision, Perception +7, Sense Motive +5,  Move 40' 
Claw/Claw +3, d4+2
 Bite +3, d6+2 
Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +3, d6+2
Dagger +3, d4+2
Sling, +3, d4+2..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +1, Reflex +2, Will +6
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 0/2 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
.....Immediate Actions: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: mage armor[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 4, 2012)

*OOC:*


The "fight" on the other ship is already basically over; it's just down to cleaning up the leftovers and securing the prisoners.


----------



## Systole (May 4, 2012)

Cavernous Hode looks with disappointment at the ending of the battle.  "Cavernous Hode had no chance to even rip a single bodice.  Wait, why were the piratey antagonists not wearing bodices for Cavernous Hode to rip?"  His eyes narrow.  "Cavernous Hode begins to suspect that the books he read may not have been altogether honest in that regard.  Well, perhaps the other vessel has an interesting booty for Cavernous Hode to examine."

While Cavernous Hode shares his stream of consciousness with the rest of the group, Mister Dickens begins lapping up the various bloodstains on the deck.

[sblock= Mini Stats]









*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 10/11
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +6
Speed: 20'

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (+1, 1d6+1/x4), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist


*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+1, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (May 4, 2012)

Rhydius makes a point of thanking the surgeon that tended his wounds. 
After realizing the danger seems to have passed he collects his rapier and resheathes it. "What's the saying," he says to Sana, "'One good turn deserves another,' or, something like that." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Rhydius VanDarver*
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 6/11
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1 
*Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d4+2 
*Rapier:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d6+2 
*Shortbow:* Attack: +05(+6*) Damage: 1d6+1*
Normal Arrows (18)
*Point Blank Shot within 30'

*Ranger’s Focus:* +2 to attack and damage on declared target. Remaining:1/1 per day[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (May 4, 2012)

Thiera thanks the surgeon that has just finished with the stitching and the wrapping and leans heavily against the nearby mast, waiting for further indication as to what she needs to do.


----------



## itsgottabeodin (May 4, 2012)

Sana grins at Rhydius as she un-strings her bow, the fight seemingly over for now. "That's one way to put it." Stowing the bow-stave, she moves over to Thiera and puts a hand on her shoulder, "Are you alright?"

[sblock=OOC][MENTION=76131]Sun[/MENTION]shadow12: Just a reminder that I may or may not be in tomorrow (likely not), and will be gone until the 12th. Thanks! [/sblock]

 [sblock=mini-stats]*




**Sana Sahar* 
Darkvision 60', Perception +5
*HP* 10/10, * Init* +4, Move 30' 
*AC* 17 Touch 14, FF 13
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +4, *Will* +2
*Resist* Cold/Electricity/Fire 5

Dagger +4, 1d4
Acid Splash +4, 1d3
Shortbow +4, 1d6 (17c, 20b)

 *Arcane Pool* 3/4
*Cantrips* (DC 13) Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
*1st Lvl* (DC14) Color Spray[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (May 4, 2012)

Thiera looks up at Sana, evidently grateful for her encouraging hand.

"I'll be fine. That was both more and less than I thought it would be. Harder to take the first step, but easier once the line was crossed."

She tries to grin, but it comes out looking more like a rictus of pain rather than mirth, "Definitely different than training though..." She trails off, looking unseeingly into the distance over Sana's shoulder.

"I suppose I should take care of my gear."

With that she follows the example set by Rhydius and Sana and unstrings her bow and wraps the bowstring in its oiled cloth.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 5, 2012)

The rest of the trip is uneventful. You stand your watch as others gather the dead bodies, prisoners, and equipment. The pirate fleet continues to harrass you for the duration of the trip, but are never able to get close enough to do anything serious. Eventually you approach a small harbor, and the supply ships head in while the escort ships continue stand watch. The harbor is flanked on all sides by tall cliffs, and a small village is built on top of the cliffs. You can see why the Venzan Navy would choose this place to fortify. Attack from land is virtually impossible, and once the fortifications are complete, attacks from the sea will be easily repelled by a small force.

As you sit and wait, word comes in late afternoon that a wall has collapsed and aid is requested to deal with it. Along with a number of others, you are all ordered to go into town and help. After being rowed in via skiff, you climb the road to the top of the cliff and head to the worksite. It is pure chaos right now. Some foreman are trying to yell orders, but no one really knows what to do. A large section of almost completed wall has collapsed, burying a dozen or more workers underneath. The foreman sees you approach and yells, "For god's sake, do something; don't just stand there. There are men under there."


----------



## Satin Knights (May 5, 2012)

The cattaur bounds up to the wall, grabbing and putting the strength of four legs into trying to lift a section of the collapsed wall.


----------



## Rhydius (May 6, 2012)

Rhydius quickly looks over the rubble for the place where he might best contribute, and rushes to help.


----------



## Systole (May 6, 2012)

"Interesting, this situation is not unfamiliar to Cavernous Hode. Has Cavernous Hode been adventuring all this time and not known it? Well then! Mister Dickens has quite the sniffer on him, and Cavernous Hode shall put his pick to good use."

[sblock=ooc]MD will use his Scent ability to locate buried workers -- he has the Seek trick.

CH will Strength check, I guess? I'll roll Kungeoneering on the off chance there's some cave-in expertise there.[/sblock]

[sblock= Mini Stats]










*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 10/11
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +6
Speed: 20'

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (+1, 1d6+1/x4), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist


*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+1, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (May 7, 2012)

Thiera listens closely to see if she can hear where anybody might be trapped in the rubble, then moves to help clear debris.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 9, 2012)

The party is able to provide able bodied assistance, and are able to save a few of the men, and at least recover the bodies of the others. A poorly laid foundation weakened by recent rain proved to be the cause of the problem. Some of the bodies found near the source of the problem have strange bite marks on them, and there seem to be tiny tunnels in the that area as if it were an ant farm. It is quite clear that there is a larger problem here than just the collapsed wall. You five are asked to investigate the matter as others tend to the cleanup.

[sblock=rewards]Experience
Rescue CR 1 400 xp total/80 xp each[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Thiera leveled. The party has several options at this point. They can question the survivors, they can examine the dead bodies, and they can expand and search the tunnels.


----------



## Systole (May 9, 2012)

"Ah, tunnels!  Cavernous Hode feels at home already, much more than he will ever feel without a ceiling over his head.  Without a proper ceiling, anything could come hurtling down at any moment, as these unfortunate workmen have discovered."

He peers at the bodies of the dead.  "Nothing to be done for these poor fellows.  And no nibbling, Mister Dickens!  It's impolite."


[sblock= Mini Stats]









*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 10/11
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +6
Speed: 20'

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (+1, 1d6+1/x4), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist


*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+1, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (May 9, 2012)

Thiera thinks for a moment.

"I believe it would be prudent to take a look at the bodies and question those who survived. I may not be the best choice for a...tactful interrogation, and I have some knowledge of creatures. I will go examine the bodies if anyone else wishes to add their expertise."

With that, she starts off in the direction of the dead.

[sblock="OOC"]Should I level up now, or wait until the end of the adventure?[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


You can level up now.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 9, 2012)

Since neither face Tasanto has to wear is good at talking with people, he will follow Cavernous Hode to look at the tunnels.  "The girls enjoy talking.  We can talk to dirt while they talk to the men."


----------



## Rhydius (May 9, 2012)

"If you two," indicating Cavernous Hode, and Tasanto "want to go exploring, that's fine, but I'm going to find out more about what we're looking for before I go."
Rhydius approaches the survivors and begins talking with them.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Rhydius VanDarver*
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 6/11
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1 
*Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d4+2 
*Rapier:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d6+2 
*Shortbow:* Attack: +05(+6*) Damage: 1d6+1*
Normal Arrows (18)
*Point Blank Shot within 30'

*Ranger’s Focus:* +2 to attack and damage on declared target. Remaining:1/1 per day[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (May 9, 2012)

Thiera reaches where the bodies are laid out. She kneels down beside the  first one and pulls back the blanket that has been placed over his  frame so that she may conduct an examination.

[sblock="Actions"]Nature check to try to identify what kind of creature  put the bite marks there. I'm not going to add in any bonus due to the  level yet because a) I have yet to work everything out and b) I'll need  to get it approved.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 9, 2012)

"The dirt talks to Tasanto Sysyn?  Well, Cavernous Hode is highly impressed.  Cavernous Hode spent many years talking to the dirt.  Sadly, the dirt never talked back to Cavernous Hode.  Until this point, Cavernous Hode's opinion was that the dirt was simply a rather poor conversation partner.  Now Cavernous Hode suspects he was being snubbed."

He bends down and examines the tunnels.

[sblock= Mini Stats]









*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 10/11
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +6
Speed: 20'

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (+1, 1d6+1/x4), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist


*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+1, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 10, 2012)

"Dirt is choosy about what it will tell you.  It might tell you what creatures have visited it. It might tell you what they ate.  But it never wants to tell you what songs they sang. Birds.  Birds talk about songs."


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 10, 2012)

Between all of your efforts, you are able to put together the following. The workers were placing a particularly large capstone when the wall collapsed. Between the bite marks on the dead bodies and what little you can get from those who survived, the shockwave of the stones falling to the ground attracted the attention of some kind of burrowing animal who came looking for lunch. According to the locals, they seem to be some kind of mutated rat that show up periodically, though it's been a while since they had been this close to the village. Mister Dickens is able to squeeze into the tunnels and finds out that they all seem to lead to a warren of small tunnels that crisscross the entire work site.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


It would appear that the party will need to explore the tunnels further to advance their investigations. You can get shovels to help you get to the larger tunnels below.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 11, 2012)

"The dirt says it needs help moving out of the way.  The holes in dirt are bigger down below."  Looking at his claws, them being on the wrong limbs because they were meant for fighting, not digging like a dog, "I think we need shovels."  He goes to get some from the foreman.  He grumbles to himself, _"I was hired to protect boats, not chase..."_ looking around to make sure Mister Dickens is not around, _"rats." _


----------



## mazzoli (May 11, 2012)

Thiera grabs a shovel and sighs to herself as she plunges it into the dirt. Mundane, back-breaking, repetitive tasks were not what she signed up for. Nevertheless she grits her teeth and sets to her task.


----------



## Systole (May 11, 2012)

"Digging?  Excellent!  As much as Cavernous Hode has enjoyed the sky and water so far, he must admit he was feeling slightly homesick.  DOWNWARD HO!"  He grabs a shovel and enthusiastically begins excavating.  Mister Dickens makes a show of pawing at the soil a bit, but the dire rat spends most of its time glaring at anyone and everyone.

[sblock= Mini Stats]









*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +6
Speed: 20'

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (+1, 1d6+1/x4), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist


*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+1, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (May 11, 2012)

"Well," Rhydius says retrieving a shovel, "it could be worse. After all, it could be raining, or the tunnels could've been bigger."  He begins prying up earth, helping to expand one of the small tunnels.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


All adventurers have to start somewhere, you're lucky enough to start with manual labor.







It takes about half an hour to dig  sufficiently sized tunnels to work your way down to the larger tunnel  network, which are about 4 to 4 1/2 feet tall. Cavernous feels right at home, but the others feel a bit uncomfortable; still, everyone is able to function. You also realize that something larger than a rat probably made this portion of the tunnel system.

        *GM:*  I'll need survival rolls to make your way through the tunnels.     

Modified Squeezing Rules:   Everyone but Cavernous is at a -2 to attack rolls and AC. It's just   cramped enough that you are at some disadvantage, but not so much you   suffer the full -4.


----------



## Rhydius (May 11, 2012)

"I knew I shouldn't have mentioned bigger tunnels," Rhydius says stifling a laugh as he stoops slightly. "It's good to see one of us isn't finding any of this difficult," he says noticing Cavernous Hode's upright posture. "Well, let's see what we can find, shall we?"

[sblock=OOC]I'm not complaining about a little manual labor, nor is my character, he just has an odd sense of humor.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Rhydius VanDarver*
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 6/11
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1 
*Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +03 Damage: 1d4+2 
*Rapier:* Attack: +03 Damage: 1d6+2 
*Shortbow:* Attack: +03(+4*) Damage: 1d6+1*
Normal Arrows (18)
*Point Blank Shot within 30'

*Ranger’s Focus:* +2 to attack and damage on declared target. Remaining:1/1 per day[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 11, 2012)

"Cavernous Hode is happily surprised to discover the tunnels are Cavernous Hode-sized!  He believes the proper surfacer expression under such circumstances is 'Peachy keen!'  He forges ahead, pick in hand!"
 
[sblock= Mini Stats]









*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +6
Speed: 20'

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (+1, 1d6+1/x4), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist


*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+1, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 11, 2012)

Tasanto is feeling quite uncomfortable down here.  There is no room to spring and pounce.  The dirt keeps trying to give him unwanted hugs.  He follows behind the expert dwarf instead of taking the lead as he normally would.


----------



## mazzoli (May 12, 2012)

Thiera keeps an eye out for any clues as to what direction the party needs to go in, though she can't help but think that Cavernous Hode has things well in hand. Regardless, she does her best to contribute.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 13, 2012)

[sblock=rewards]Experience
Finding the Nest CR 1 400 xp total/80 xp each[/sblock]

You have no problem making your way through the tunnels as Cavernous is adeptly able to keep the group from going around in circles, and the "rats" you encounter all seem to be going the same direction. None of the rats in the tunnel stick around long enough for you to fight them; the ones you see in the main tunnel immediately burrow away before you get particularly close. Eventually, you reach a spot where you can just see a larger opening up ahead, and just as you start to increase your pace, you are assaulted by a large wave of these rat like creatures from the sides and rear. Of those that hit, only one actually manages to break the skin and draw blood; the others that hit were noticably annoying, but not overly lethal in a single attack.

[sblock=Round 1]No map as this is pretty straight forward.
The party is in a straight line in a more or less straight tunnel they barely fit in, so movement is restricted to forward and backward. There is a larger opening about 40 feet up ahead.
Order (front to back) is Mister Dickens, Cavernous(one to his right), Thiera(one to her left), Sana(one to her right), Rhydius(one to his right), Tasanto(one biter behind, one to his left). 

Cavernous Hode 11/11, 1 point nonlethal
Mister Dickens 11/11
Rhydius 11/11, squeezed
Sana 10/10, squeezed
Tasanto 9(9)/9(11), 1 point nonlethal, squeezed
Thiera 11/11, 1 point nonlethal, squeezed

6 biters (tiny creatures, AC 14)[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up.


----------



## mazzoli (May 13, 2012)

As one of the creatures starts trying to bite her Thiera pulls out her dagger due to the close quarters of the tunnel and attempts to take the offensive.

[sblock=Actions]Attack the enemy that's nipping at me with the dagger. Attack roll includes -2 for the tunnel.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Stats]Thiera

AC: 15 (Touch: 13  Flat Footed: 12)
HP: 21/21
CMB: +2  CMD: 15
Fort: +4  Ref: +6  Will: +1
Speed: 30'

Perception: +6
Initiative: +3

Right Hand: Dagger (+2, 1d4 19-20/x2)
Left Hand:
Ammo: 35[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 13, 2012)

He knew it was a bad idea coming down here.  Not able to twist around and deal with the one behind him properly, Tasanto takes care of the ones to his side and next to Rhydius leaving them a bloody mess.

[sblock=actions]claw/claw/bite one on each biter in range.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats] Tasanto AC 18 HP 9/9 real *5*/11 temp, 1 NL,  Init +2, Darkvision, Perception +7, Sense Motive +5,  Move 40' 
Claw/Claw +3, d4+2
 Bite +3, d6+2 
Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +3, d6+2
Dagger +3, d4+2
Sling, +3, d4+2..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +1, Reflex +2, Will +6
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 0/2 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
.....Immediate Actions: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: mage armor[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 14, 2012)

"Naughty nibblers! Cavernous Hode counter-attacks with gusto!"  His pick somehow manages to strike the rat-thing.  "Parry!  Thrust!  Cavernous Hode is indeed a vanquisher of mighty foes!"


[sblock= Mini Stats]









*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +6
Speed: 20'

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (+1, 1d6+1/x4), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist


*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+1, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (May 14, 2012)

Rhydius pulls the dagger from his boot preparing to fight in the close space, and looks up in time to notice the cattuar savagely bite the rat next to him. He raises one eyebrow and says "Much appreciated," before  attempting an attack on the rat remaining in his reach.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Rhydius VanDarver*
*Initiative:* +6
*Current Effects:* Squeezed:Reduce AC and Attack -2
*AC:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 11/11
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1 
*Weapon in Hand:* Dagger

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +03 Damage: 1d4+2 
*Rapier:* Attack: +03 Damage: 1d6+2 
*Shortbow:* Attack: +03(+4*) Damage: 1d6+1*
Normal Arrows (18)
*Point Blank Shot within 30'

*Ranger’s Focus:* +2 to attack and damage on declared target. Remaining:1/1 per day[/sblock]


----------



## itsgottabeodin (May 14, 2012)

Sana grits her teeth to hold back a shriek, _How did I talk myself into coming down here? As if the dwarf's rat wasn't bad enough..._ Pulling out her dagger, Sana attempts to skewer one of the rats-imagining that it is the eponymous Mr. Dickens instead.[sblock=Actions]Attack the enemy next to Sana with the dagger. Attack roll includes -2 for the tunnel.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*




**Sana Sahar* 
Darkvision 60', Perception +5
*HP* 10/10, * Init* +4, Move 30' 
*AC* 17 Touch 14, FF 13
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +4, *Will* +2
*Resist* Cold/Electricity/Fire 5

Dagger +4, 1d4
Acid Splash +4, 1d3
Shortbow +4, 1d6 (17c, 20b)

 *Arcane Pool* 3/4
*Cantrips* (DC 13) Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
*1st Lvl* (DC14) Color Spray[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 14, 2012)

"Cavernous Hode wishes to note that there is an opening ahead.  Proceed in due haste, Mister Dickens!"

[sblock=Actions]Sorry, was running out the door on Friday.  I also wanted to advance both MD and CH 20' down the tunnel toward the opening.[/sblock]

[sblock= Mini Stats]









*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +6
Speed: 20'

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (+1, 1d6+1/x4), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist


*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+1, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 16, 2012)

The party slashes at the pesky rodents, and manage to drop several of them. The remaining biters continue to harass their targets, but only the one on Thiera is able to be even partially effective.

[sblock=Round 2]No map as this is pretty straight forward.
The party is in a straight line in a more or less straight tunnel they  barely fit in, so movement is restricted to forward and backward. There  is a larger opening about 40 feet up ahead.
Order (front to back) is Cave opening, 20 feet, Mister Dickens, Cavernous, 20 feet,  Thiera(one to her left), Sana(one to her right), Rhydius, Tasanto(one biter behind). 

Cavernous Hode 11/11, 1 point nonlethal
Mister Dickens 11/11
Rhydius 11/11, squeezed
Sana 10/10, squeezed
Tasanto 9(9)/9(11), 1 point nonlethal, squeezed
Thiera 11/11, 2 point nonlethal, squeezed

3 biters (tiny creatures, AC 14)[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up.


----------



## Rhydius (May 16, 2012)

"We've got to keep moving," remarks Rhydius to the others, as he attempts to get get the nearest rat's attention, hoping to distract it long enough for Sana to strike.

[sblock=OOC]Aid another for Sana's next attack on the biter to her right. If possible Rhydius moves to stay with the group.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Rhydius VanDarver*
*Initiative:* +6
*Current Effects:* Squeezed:Reduce AC and Attack -2
*AC:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 11/11
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1 
*Weapon in Hand:* Dagger

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +03 Damage: 1d4+2 
*Rapier:* Attack: +03 Damage: 1d6+2 
*Shortbow:* Attack: +03(+4*) Damage: 1d6+1*
Normal Arrows (18)
*Point Blank Shot within 30'

*Ranger’s Focus:* +2 to attack and damage on declared target. Remaining:1/1 per day[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (May 16, 2012)

Thiera's dagger again attempts to find purchase in the creature attacking her.

[sblock=Actions]Attack the enemy that's nipping at me with the dagger again. Attack roll includes -2 for the tunnel.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Stats]Thiera

AC: 15 (Touch: 13  Flat Footed: 12)
HP: 21/21
CMB: +2  CMD: 15
Fort: +4  Ref: +6  Will: +1
Speed: 30'

Perception: +6
Initiative: +3

Right Hand: Dagger (+2, 1d4 19-20/x2)
Left Hand:
Ammo: 35[/sblock]


----------



## itsgottabeodin (May 16, 2012)

Sana grits her teeth, trying to at least _scratch_ the rat... with Rhyduis' aid Sana manages to _skewer_ it. "Thanks Rhydius!"[sblock=Actions]Attack the enemy next to Sana with the dagger. Attack roll includes -2 for the tunnel and +2 for the aid another.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*




**Sana Sahar* 
Darkvision 60', Perception +5
*HP* 10/10, * Init* +4, Move 30' 
*AC* 17 Touch 14, FF 13
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +4, *Will* +2
*Resist* Cold/Electricity/Fire 5

Dagger +4, 1d4
Acid Splash +4, 1d3
Shortbow +4, 1d6 (17c, 20b)

 *Arcane Pool* 3/4
*Cantrips* (DC 13) Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
*1st Lvl* (DC14) Color Spray[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 16, 2012)

Tasanto turns around and goes after the annoyance behind him.  But this elusive bugger dodges and weaves so easily that Tasanto cannot get even a tuft of fur off it.
[sblock=mini-stats]
Tasanto AC 18 HP 9/9 real *5*/11 temp, 1 NL,  Init +2, Darkvision, Perception +7, Sense Motive +5,  Move 40' 
Claw/Claw +3, d4+2
 Bite +3, d6+2 
Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +3, d6+2
Dagger +3, d4+2
Sling, +3, d4+2..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +1, Reflex +2, Will +6
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 0/2 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
.....Immediate Actions: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: mage armor[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 16, 2012)

"Cavernous Hode suggests that the small bitey things are perhaps not so necessary to destroy," the dwarf says. He considers whether the party has things well in hand, and then sneaks forward to reconnoiter.

[sblock=actions]Double move stealth 20' forward for CH.

Single move stealth 20' forward and full defense for MD.[/sblock]


[sblock= Mini Stats]









*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +6
Speed: 20'

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (+1, 1d6+1/x4), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist


*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+1, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Full defense +4 dodge AC[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 17, 2012)

The majority of the party continues to struggle with the remaining pests as Caverous and MD try to sneak forward only to find out that sneaking doesn't seem to have any effect against these things because just as MD is about to set foot in the "larger" cave (its large enough that a medium sized creature can fit comfortably, but not much more that), two more of the biters attack from the sides to try to prevent him from going any farther forward. The dwarf realizes that these things must have some kind of tremorsense as his companion is successfully nipped upon by both assailants.

[sblock=Round 2]





Cavernous Hode 11/11, 1 point nonlethal
Mister Dickens 10/11, 1 point nonlethal
Rhydius 11/11, squeezed
Sana 10/10, squeezed
Tasanto 9(9)/9(11), 1 point nonlethal, squeezed
Thiera 11/11, 3 point nonlethal, squeezed

4 biters (tiny creatures, AC 14)[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 17, 2012)

Tasanto tries again to deal with the one at the back of the pack.  The left claw missed, but the right one landed hard, doing some damage.
[sblock=actions]claw/claw/bite[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats] Tasanto AC 18 HP 9/9 real *5*/11 temp, 1 NL,  Init +2, Darkvision, Perception +7, Sense Motive +5,  Move 40' 
Claw/Claw +3, d4+2
 Bite +3, d6+2 
Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +3, d6+2
Dagger +3, d4+2
Sling, +3, d4+2..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +1, Reflex +2, Will +6
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 0/2 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
.....Immediate Actions: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: mage armor[/sblock]


----------



## itsgottabeodin (May 17, 2012)

Sana lends her aid to Thiera, distracting the rat with the point of her dagger...[sblock=Actions]Aid another for Thiera. Attack roll includes -2 for the tunnel.
If Thiera steps forward, Sana will take a 5' step up as well to allow Rhydius to join the fight against the vermin...[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*





**Sana Sahar* 
Darkvision 60', Perception +5
*HP* 10/10, * Init* +4, Move 30' 
*AC* 17 Touch 14, FF 13
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +4, *Will* +2
*Resist* Cold/Electricity/Fire 5

Dagger +4, 1d4
Acid Splash +4, 1d3
Shortbow +4, 1d6 (17c, 20b)

 *Arcane Pool* 3/4
*Cantrips* (DC 13) Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
*1st Lvl* (DC14) Color Spray[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 17, 2012)

"Help, Mister Dickens is being assailed!" he calls back to the rest of the party.


[sblock= Mini Stats]









*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11 -1 NL
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +6
Speed: 20'

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (+1, 1d6+1/x4), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist


*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 16/16 -2 NL
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+1, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (May 17, 2012)

Stymied by the lack of room in the tight tunnel, Thiera grunts a thank you in Sana's direction and tries a different avenue of attack while pressing forward toward the dwarf's shouting.

[sblock=Actions]Attack the enemy that's nipping at me with the dagger again. Attack roll includes -2 for the tunnel. Take a 5' step along the tunnel toward Cavernous Hode.[/sblock]

[sblock="OOC"]Didn't take into account Sana's aid another which makes the roll 14. Do ties go to the defender?[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Stats]Thiera

AC: 15 (Touch: 13  Flat Footed: 12)
HP: 21/21
CMB: +2  CMD: 15
Fort: +4  Ref: +6  Will: +1
Speed: 30'

Perception: +6
Initiative: +3

Right Hand: Dagger (+2, 1d4 19-20/x2)
Left Hand:
Ammo: 35[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (May 17, 2012)

"From the sounds I take it you managed to get the rear one, Tasanto," Rhydius says shuffling forward with the others. 

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Rhydius VanDarver*
*Initiative:* +6
*Current Effects:* Squeezed:Reduce AC and Attack -2
*AC:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 11/11
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1 
*Weapon in Hand:* Dagger

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +03 Damage: 1d4+2 
*Rapier:* Attack: +03 Damage: 1d6+2 
*Shortbow:* Attack: +03(+4*) Damage: 1d6+1*
Normal Arrows (18)
*Point Blank Shot within 30'

*Ranger’s Focus:* +2 to attack and damage on declared target. Remaining:1/1 per day[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 18, 2012)

"Yep."


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 18, 2012)

The two rats on Mister Dickens continue to harass him as the combined effort of the rest of the party finally finishes off the first wave of nasty irritants.

[sblock=Round 3]





Cavernous Hode 11/11, 1 point nonlethal
Mister Dickens 10/11, 3 point nonlethal
Rhydius 11/11, squeezed
Sana 10/10, squeezed
Tasanto 9(9)/9(11), 1 point nonlethal, squeezed
Thiera 11/11, 3 point nonlethal, squeezed

2 biters (tiny creatures, AC 14)[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up.


----------



## mazzoli (May 18, 2012)

Thiera runs quickly toward Cavernous Hode thinking _I should probably go help him...and that awful rat of his, too, I suppose._

[sblock=Actions]Move 30' down the tunnel toward the dwarf.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Stats]Thiera

AC: 15 (Touch: 13  Flat Footed: 12)
HP: 21/21
CMB: +2  CMD: 15
Fort: +4  Ref: +6  Will: +1
Speed: 30'

Perception: +6
Initiative: +3

Right Hand: Dagger (+2, 1d4 19-20/x2)
Left Hand:
Ammo: 35[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 18, 2012)

Mister Dickens swipes at the biter and steps forward.  Behind him, Cavernous Hode moves in, swinging.


[sblock= Mini Stats]









*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11 -1 NL
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +6
Speed: 20'

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (+1, 1d6+1/x4), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist


*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 15/16 -3 NL
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+1, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## itsgottabeodin (May 18, 2012)

Sana grins, resting one hand on the wall of the tunnel while she wipes her blade clean... just glad she isn't forced to help the rat live. _May they eat one another, and be glad of it..._[sblock=mini-stats]*




**Sana Sahar* 
Darkvision 60', Perception +5
*HP* 10/10, * Init* +4, Move 30' 
*AC* 17 Touch 14, FF 13
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +4, *Will* +2
*Resist* Cold/Electricity/Fire 5

Dagger +4, 1d4
Acid Splash +4, 1d3
Shortbow +4, 1d6 (17c, 20b)

 *Arcane Pool* 3/4
*Cantrips* (DC 13) Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
*1st Lvl* (DC14) Color Spray[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (May 19, 2012)

"Hode, is everything alright up there? And what's this I hear about an opening?" Rhydius calls out as he continues down the tunnel.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Rhydius VanDarver*
*Initiative:* +6
*Current Effects:* Squeezed:Reduce AC and Attack -2
*AC:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 11/11
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1 
*Weapon in Hand:* Dagger

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +03 Damage: 1d4+2 
*Rapier:* Attack: +03 Damage: 1d6+2 
*Shortbow:* Attack: +03(+4*) Damage: 1d6+1*
Normal Arrows (18)
*Point Blank Shot within 30'

*Ranger’s Focus:* +2 to attack and damage on declared target. Remaining:1/1 per day[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 20, 2012)

The gruff side of the cat chimes in, "Get moving girl!  Unless you think I can squeeze in between your legs."  Tasanto impatiently waits for the procession to move forward.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 20, 2012)

After taking some time to gather back together and catch their breath, the party starts to advance into the small cave. Mostly natural, it looks like portions have been worked by human hands, mostly the ceiling, in an effort to make it usable, and there is evidence along one of the sides of a collapsed passage. There are several carcasses as well as a couple of half rotted chests scattered throughout the room. Of more immediate concern to the party, there is a boar like creature that looks rather angry at your presence, and she charges forward to protect her lair and children.

[sblock=Round 6]





Cavernous Hode 11/11, 1 point nonlethal
Mister Dickens 10/11, 3 point nonlethal
Rhydius 11/11, squeezed
Sana 10/10
Tasanto 9(9)/9(11), 1 point nonlethal, squeezed
Thiera 11/11, 3 point nonlethal

Mama
1 biters (tiny creatures, AC 14)[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up.


----------



## Systole (May 21, 2012)

"Scamper, Mister Dickens! Scamper and bite!"

[sblock=actions]CH: aid Thiera's attack, step to I13. 
MD: Move to G11 the long way (no AoO), attack.[/sblock]

[sblock= Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11 -1 NL
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +6
Speed: 20'

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (+1, 1d6+1/x4), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist


*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 15/16 -3 NL
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+1, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## itsgottabeodin (May 21, 2012)

"This place is certainly _lively."_ Shaking her head, Sana steps around the attacking creature attempting to distract it...[sblock=Actions]J9 to H9 to H10. Aid Theira as well.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*




**Sana Sahar* 
Darkvision 60', Perception +5
*HP* 10/10, * Init* +4, Move 30' 
*AC* 17 Touch 14, FF 13
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +4, *Will* +2
*Resist* Cold/Electricity/Fire 5

Dagger +4, 1d4
Acid Splash +4, 1d3
Shortbow +4, 1d6 (17c, 20b)

 *Arcane Pool* 3/4
*Cantrips* (DC 13) Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
*1st Lvl* (DC14) Color Spray[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (May 21, 2012)

Emboldened by the support of her comrades and the extra room provided by the chamber Thiera drops her dagger and brandishes her longsword at the creature.

[sblock=Actions]Attack with longsword.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Is it just me, or does Sana's path take her through the tunnel wall? If that's the case I'm going to assume she just goes to the other side and still aids the attack.
EDIT: /facepalm[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Stats]Thiera

AC: 15 (Touch: 13  Flat Footed: 12)
HP: 21/21
CMB: +2  CMD: 15
Fort: +4  Ref: +6  Will: +1
Speed: 30'

Perception: +6
Initiative: +3

Right Hand: Longsword (+2, 1d8 19-20/x2)
Left Hand:
Ammo: 35[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (May 21, 2012)

Moving out of the tunnel Rhydius stretches. Glad to back in a space where he can actually stand somewhat comfortably, he says "Can't leave this here," before lashing out at the biter with his dagger.

[sblock=OOC]Rhydius moves to K12, and attacks the biter in J13.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Rhydius VanDarver*
*Initiative:* +6
*Current Effects:* none
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 11/11
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1 
*Weapon in Hand:* Dagger

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d4+2 
*Rapier:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d6+2 
*Shortbow:* Attack: +05(+6*) Damage: 1d6+1*
Normal Arrows (18)
*Point Blank Shot within 30'

*Ranger’s Focus:* +2 to attack and damage on declared target. Remaining:1/1 per day[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 21, 2012)

Finally able to get into the room, Tasanto moves in and sees the momma critter.  Taking a swipe at it he misses.  "Grrrrr!" to draw its attention.
[sblock=actions]Move to I12, claw at momma, growl[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Tasanto AC 18 HP 9/9 real *5*/11 temp, 1 NL,  Init +2, Darkvision, Perception +7, Sense Motive +5,  Move 40' 
Claw/Claw +3, d4+2
 Bite +3, d6+2 
Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +3, d6+2
Dagger +3, d4+2
Sling, +3, d4+2..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +1, Reflex +2, Will +6
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 0/2 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
.....Immediate Actions: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: mage armor[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 22, 2012)

As most of the party swarms around the mother, and Rhydius takes out another pesky biter, 3 more biters appear to protect their mother, and one of them actually manages to land a nasty blow on Mister Dickens. The other attacks on the party are much less successful, though Sana does receive an irritating scratch.

[sblock=Round 6]





Cavernous Hode 11/11, 1 point nonlethal
Mister Dickens 6/11, 3 point nonlethal
Rhydius 11/11
Sana 10/10, 1 point nonlethal
Tasanto 9(9)/9(11), 1 point nonlethal
Thiera 11/11, 3 point nonlethal

Mama (AC 16)
Biter (AC 14)[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up. I switched the background to make it easier to see the cave.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 22, 2012)

Tasanto keeps after the biggest threat in the room. The cattaur does a good job of making a bloody mess of the beast.
[sblock=actions]claw/claw/bite[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Tasanto AC 18 HP 9/9 real *5*/11 temp, 1 NL,  Init +2, Darkvision, Perception +7, Sense Motive +5,  Move 40' 
Claw/Claw +3, d4+2
 Bite +3, d6+2 
Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +3, d6+2
Dagger +3, d4+2
Sling, +3, d4+2..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +1, Reflex +2, Will +6
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 0/2 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
.....Immediate Actions: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: mage armor[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 22, 2012)

"No!  Be strong, Mister Dickens!"  The dwarf seems genuinely distraught.

[sblock=actions]CH: Step to H13, attack one of the biters at H12. 
MD: Attack biter at F11.[/sblock]

[sblock= Mini Stats]









*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11 -1 NL
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +6
Speed: 20'

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (+1, 1d6+1/x4), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist


*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 15/16 -3 NL
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+1, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (May 22, 2012)

Shaking off the shame of having utterly wasted the opening provided by Sana and Cavernous Hode, Thiera drops her sword and draws her bow while taking a step back from the creature. Confident in her abilities, especially at this range, she fires.

She quickly finds out that her confidence was somewhat misplaced.

[sblock=Actions]5' step to J11 and fire at mother -4 for firing into melee[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Stats]Thiera

AC: 15 (Touch: 13  Flat Footed: 12)
HP: 11/21
CMB: +2  CMD: 15
Fort: +4  Ref: +6  Will: +1
Speed: 30'

Perception: +6
Initiative: +3

Right Hand: MW Longbow (+6, 1d8 x3)
Left Hand:
Ammo: 34[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (May 22, 2012)

Moving to the side of his dwarf companion, Rhydius strikes at another of the biters and in a calming tone says "Mister Dickens will be alright. Sana will help him, wont you Sana?" as he smiles and winks in her direction.

[sblock=OOC]Rhydius moves to I13, and attacks the same biter as CH if it's still alive otherwise he attacks the remaining one in H12.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Rhydius VanDarver*
*Initiative:* +6
*Current Effects:* none
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 11/11
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1 
*Weapon in Hand:* Dagger

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d4+2 
*Rapier:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d6+2 
*Shortbow:* Attack: +05(+6*) Damage: 1d6+1*
Normal Arrows (18)
*Point Blank Shot within 30'

*Ranger’s Focus:* +2 to attack and damage on declared target. Remaining:1/1 per day[/sblock]


----------



## itsgottabeodin (May 22, 2012)

Sana hisses in pain as one of the rats scratches her. Scowling, she attempts to pay the little creature back...[sblock=Actions & OOC]Oops! Thanks sunshadow...

Attacking one of the biters in H12, +2 for flanking & -2 for caving.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*




**Sana Sahar* 
Darkvision 60', Perception +5
*HP* 10/10, * Init* +4, Move 30' 
*AC* 17 Touch 14, FF 13
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +4, *Will* +2
*Resist* Cold/Electricity/Fire 5

Dagger +4, 1d4
Acid Splash +4, 1d3
Shortbow +4, 1d6 (17c, 20b)

 *Arcane Pool* 3/4
*Cantrips* (DC 13) Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
*1st Lvl* (DC14) Color Spray[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 24, 2012)

The mother's desperate response to her injuries and the death of her children in enough to shred through Tasanto's outer skin, making it disappear as she gashes one of Tasanto's legs.

[sblock=Round 6]





Cavernous Hode 11/11, 1 point nonlethal
Mister Dickens 6/11, 3 point nonlethal
Rhydius 11/11
Sana 10/10, 1 point nonlethal
Tasanto 7(9)/0(11), 1 point nonlethal
Thiera 11/11, 3 point nonlethal

Mama (AC 16) 12 damage[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 24, 2012)

When Tasanto is hit hard, he stutters, but is able to shift life energies around so as to keep the cattaur fighting.  Stepping in front of Thiera for better positioning, he continues his onslaught on the beast.  Only one claw connects, but it gouges deep.
[sblock=actions]Immediate shift 6 HP from real to temp to keep cattaur fighting, 5' step to I6, full round claw/claw/bite while flanking.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Tasanto AC 18 HP *3*/9 real *4*/11 temp, 1 NL,  Init +2, Darkvision, Perception +7, Sense Motive +5,  Move 40' 
Claw/Claw +3, d4+2
 Bite +3, d6+2 
Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +3, d6+2
Dagger +3, d4+2
Sling, +3, d4+2..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +1, Reflex +2, Will +6
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 0/2 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
.....Immediate Actions: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: mage armor[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (May 24, 2012)

Rhydius notices the cattuar's form become translucent for a moment as the beast tears at it. His attention focuses on the creature, and he throws his dagger. As the dagger goes wide of its target he again pulls his bow from its place on his shoulder.

[sblock=OOC]SS21, SK, I hope that's a reasonable interpretation of what happened when Tasanto got hit. Let me know if I should change it[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]Rhydius uses his Rangers focus on the Mama(swift), throws his dagger at it(standard)(-4 into melee,+2 focus), and draws his Shortbow(move). [/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Rhydius VanDarver*
*Initiative:* +6
*Current Effects:* none
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 11/11
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1 
*Weapon in Hand:* Dagger, switching to Shortbow

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d4+2 
*Rapier:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d6+2 
*Shortbow:* Attack: +05(+6*) Damage: 1d6+1*
Normal Arrows (18)
*Point Blank Shot within 30'

*Ranger’s Focus:* +2 to attack and damage on declared target. Remaining:0/1 per day[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 24, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]That sounds as reasonable an interpretation as any, I suppose. I would say that SK would be better able to answer that as its a detail that could potentially vary from character to character.[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (May 24, 2012)

As Tasanto steps between her and the creature, Thiera sighs over her uselessness in this fight so far before slipping away to get a better vantage point for her bow. She doggedly continues, drawing her bow and firing.

[sblock=Actions]Move to J13 and attack with longbow.[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Stats]Thiera

AC: 15 (Touch: 13  Flat Footed: 12)
HP: 21/21
CMB: +2  CMD: 15
Fort: +4  Ref: +6  Will: +1
Speed: 30'

Perception: +6
Initiative: +3

Right Hand: Longbow (+6, 1d8 x3)
Left Hand:
Ammo: 33[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 24, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Fading translucent for a bit is probably a good visual and explanation.  That way, others can see that he is struggling to maintain cohesiveness.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (May 24, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Cool, I'm glad I didn't end up stepping on anybody's toes with that.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 24, 2012)

Cavernous Hode steps in, swinging. "Does Tasanto Nysys require healing now? Cavernous Hode does not wish to repeat his former mistake. Nip and retreat, Mister Dickens!"

[sblock=Actions]MD: Attack, step to F11 in case Sana wants the flank.

CH: Step to H12, attack.[/sblock]
[sblock= Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11 -1 NL
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +6
Speed: 20'

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (+1, 1d6+1/x4), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist


*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 15/16 -3 NL
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+1, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## itsgottabeodin (May 24, 2012)

Sana cringes as the rat skitters by, but she doesn't hesitate to take the opportunity allowed by its departure. Stepping in, Sana slashes with her dagger but the blow is sloppy and poorly aimed - her recent brush with Mister Dickens left her rattled and unfocused.[sblock=Actions]5' step to H11, +2 for flanking & -2 for caving.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*




**Sana Sahar* 
Darkvision 60', Perception +5
*HP* 10/10, * Init* +4, Move 30' 
*AC* 17 Touch 14, FF 13
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +4, *Will* +2
*Resist* Cold/Electricity/Fire 5

Dagger +4, 1d4
Acid Splash +4, 1d3
Shortbow +4, 1d6 (17c, 20b)

 *Arcane Pool* 3/4
*Cantrips* (DC 13) Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
*1st Lvl* (DC14) Color Spray[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 24, 2012)

Both Tasanto and Thiera wound the beast, but despite the bleeding, it fights on in pure desperation, lashing out once more at Tasanto, but this time unable to pierce his armor.









*OOC:*


She's taken 29 damage thus far, including the bleed damage. The party is up. I'm not going to worry about a new map at this point as the party is basically just surrounding mama.


----------



## mazzoli (May 25, 2012)

Seeing that the creature is lashing out to cover for its grievous wounds, Thiera sets about trying to finish it off.

[sblock=Actions]Attack with longbow.[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Stats]Thiera

AC: 15 (Touch: 13  Flat Footed: 12)
HP: 11/21
CMB: +2  CMD: 15
Fort: +4  Ref: +6  Will: +1
Speed: 30'

Perception: +6
Initiative: +3

Right Hand: Longbow (+6, 1d8 x3)
Left Hand:
Ammo: 32[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 25, 2012)

Cavernous Hode swings wildly again, his pick coming considerably closer to his allies than the mother beast, and Mister Dickens rejoins the fray.

[sblock=Actions]MD: Step to F12, attack. I think F12 is open.

CH: Attack.[/sblock]
[sblock= Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11 -1 NL
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +6
Speed: 20'

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (+1, 1d6+1/x4), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist


*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 15/16 -3 NL
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+1, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (May 25, 2012)

Rhydius levels an arrow at the beast and looses it, but his arrow goes too high as he has difficulty placing his shot not wanting to injure his companions encircling the creature. 

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Rhydius VanDarver*
*Initiative:* +6
*Current Effects:* Ranger's Focus on Mama
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 11/11
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1 
*Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d4+2 
*Rapier:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d6+2 
*Shortbow:* Attack: +05(+6*) Damage: 1d6+1*
Normal Arrows (17)
*Point Blank Shot within 30'

*Ranger’s Focus:* +2 to attack and damage on declared target. Remaining:0/1 per day[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 25, 2012)

"Required no." Tasanto continues his relentless attacks, "Useful now, yes" missing with the second claw, "wanting after fight, yes.", as he is obviously running out of steam and missing with every attack.
[sblock=mini-stats]Tasanto AC 18 HP *3*/9 real *4*/11 temp, 1 NL,  Init +2, Darkvision, Perception +7, Sense Motive +5,  Move 40' 
Claw/Claw +3, d4+2
 Bite +3, d6+2 
Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +3, d6+2
Dagger +3, d4+2
Sling, +3, d4+2..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +1, Reflex +2, Will +6
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 0/2 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
.....Immediate Actions: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: mage armor[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 28, 2012)

Apparently, the mother's desperation is enough to throw everyone off, as the party completely misses the creature. Unfortunately, it also causes her to miss Tasanto again.









*OOC:*


The party is up again. Sana may still take the attack from the earlier round. She has 30 damage.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 28, 2012)

Focusing on his prey, he is able to make the beast squeal in pain again.
[sblock=mini-stats]
Tasanto AC 18 HP *3*/9 real *4*/11 temp, 1 NL,  Init +2, Darkvision, Perception +7, Sense Motive +5,  Move 40' 
Claw/Claw +3, d4+2
 Bite +3, d6+2 
Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +3, d6+2
Dagger +3, d4+2
Sling, +3, d4+2..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +1, Reflex +2, Will +6
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 0/2 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
.....Immediate Actions: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: mage armor[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 29, 2012)

"Uh, Cavernous Hode is in a poor position to use his healing skills. He resorts to martial prowess!" He flails wildly with the pick once more.  The rat is more successful.

[sblock=Actions]MD: Attack.

CH: Attack, 5 foot step back.[/sblock]
[sblock= Mini Stats]









*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11 -1 NL
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +6
Speed: 20'

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (+1, 1d6+1/x4), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist


*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 15/16 -3 NL
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+1, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## itsgottabeodin (May 29, 2012)

Sana swings her blade twice, the blade biting deep and drawing blood.[sblock=Actions]+2 for flanking & -2 for caving.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*




**Sana Sahar* 
Darkvision 60', Perception +5
*HP* 10/10, * Init* +4, Move 30' 
*AC* 17 Touch 14, FF 13
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +4, *Will* +2
*Resist* Cold/Electricity/Fire 5

Dagger +4, 1d4
Acid Splash +4, 1d3
Shortbow +4, 1d6 (17c, 20b)

 *Arcane Pool* 3/4
*Cantrips* (DC 13) Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
*1st Lvl* (DC14) Color Spray[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 29, 2012)

After taking a moment to gather their thoughts, the party is able to strike as one, and put the creature down, as well as prepare it for the butcher by slicing the meat up rather nicely. Looking around the cave, the only thing of interest is a bunch of rotting chests that hold a fair amount of coin and gems. From the looks of the condition of the chest, and an examination of the collapsed tunnel by the dwarf, the money has been down here a while, probably left by someone with the intent to come back and retrieve it at later time that simply never came until now.

[sblock=rewards]Experience
Biter Den CR 4 1200 xp total/240 xp each

Treasure
4400 gp worth of coins and gems[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 30, 2012)

"Ah ... small sparkly gemstones," the dwarf says, examining the rotting chests. "Cavernous Hode prefers them darker and uncut, although he realizes this is a preference that not everyone shares. Also, he tends to think that as far as such things go, the larger the better. Cavernous Hode supposes it is time to return above ground, where the spaces no longer fit Cavernous Hode quite so snugly. Back to the adventuring life, eh, Mister Dickens?"

The rat makes no sound except for grisly chewing and tearing noises from the creature's carcass.

"Cavernous Hode almost forgot! Healing for the cat-shaped boy!"

[sblock=Actions]CLW on Tasanto.[/sblock]
[sblock= Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11 -1 NL
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +6
Speed: 20'

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (+1, 1d6+1/x4), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist


*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 15/16 -3 NL
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+1, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## itsgottabeodin (May 30, 2012)

Sana pales at the sounds coming from Ms. Dickens, happy enough, for herself, to escape the confined spaces below the earth, but... "Cavernous Hode doesn't enjoy being beneath the earth?"
[sblock=mini-stats]*




**Sana Sahar* 
Darkvision 60', Perception +5
*HP* 10/10, * Init* +4, Move 30' 
*AC* 17 Touch 14, FF 13
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +4, *Will* +2
*Resist* Cold/Electricity/Fire 5

Dagger +4, 1d4
Acid Splash +4, 1d3
Shortbow +4, 1d6 (17c, 20b)

 *Arcane Pool* 3/4
*Cantrips* (DC 13) Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
*1st Lvl* (DC14) Color Spray[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (May 30, 2012)

Thiera gives the treasure a cursory examination, ignoring the sounds coming from Mr. Dickens, having been inured to such during her wanderings in the wilderness. She reflects on how, though intrinsically useless for the most part, gold and gems are a great help for keeping an adventurer solvent through the requisite ups and downs of his or her financial situation. She hears Sana's question and, despite it not being directed at her, responds, "I think he's suggesting leaving for our sakes. Really, if you consider the dwarf apart from the rat he's not such a bad fellow."


----------



## Systole (May 30, 2012)

"Not like being beneath the earth?  Ho, ho!  Whatever gave the dark-haired maiden such a nonsensical idea!  No, Cavernous Hode was merely remarking upon the comparitively un-snug, un-welcoming, and somewhat un-comfortable state of being above ground, in relation to the snug, welcoming, and thoroughly comfortable state of having solid earth above one's head."  He gestures with his pick, accidentally striking the ceiling and causing a small cascade of loose dirt to fall on his head and shoulders.  "_Mostly_ solid earth, in any event."

[sblock= Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11 -1 NL
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +6
Speed: 20'

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (+1, 1d6+1/x4), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist


*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 15/16 -3 NL
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+1, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (May 30, 2012)

Rhydius laughs at Thiera and CH's exchange as he retrieves his dagger from where it lay on the rough floor. "I suppose we should take what we can while it remains _mostly_ solid."
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Rhydius VanDarver*
*Initiative:* +6
*Current Effects:* Ranger's Focus on Mama
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 11/11
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1 
*Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d4+2 
*Rapier:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d6+2 
*Shortbow:* Attack: +05(+6*) Damage: 1d6+1*
Normal Arrows (17)
*Point Blank Shot within 30'

*Ranger’s Focus:* +2 to attack and damage on declared target. Remaining:0/1 per day[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (May 30, 2012)

Noticing Rhydius taking the time to retrieve his weapons, Thiera remembers that she dropped hers as well and picks them up off the floor, wipes them down, and replaces them in their proper places on her belt.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 31, 2012)

"Thank you for the healing.  That will get me by for now.  I will be able to fix the rest of these scratches in the morning.  We don't have to leave upon my account.  I am used to healing over time.  If others are significantly hurt, I have a potion of healing."

[sblock=ooc]Any other tunnels to investigate?[/sblock][sblock=actions]Cast Detect Magic to aide in searching the cavern.  Take20 search=27.  Then gather the gems and coins.  His saddle bags will hold a significant amount.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats] Tasanto AC 18 HP *8*/9 real *4*/11 temp,   Init +2, Darkvision, Perception +7, Sense Motive +5,  Move 40' 
Claw/Claw +3, d4+2
 Bite +3, d6+2 
Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +3, d6+2
Dagger +3, d4+2
Sling, +3, d4+2..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +1, Reflex +2, Will +6
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 0/2 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
.....Immediate Actions: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: mage armor[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 31, 2012)

There are no other tunnels that you could fit into, though Mister Dickens could probably keep fairly busy for a good half day tracking the full range of movement of the children biters. You get the impression that this was the only den in this area. There does not appear to be anything of interest aside from the chests. One of the chests can be saved, and dragged out carefully. The other one is too far gone for that, but you can distribute the contents amongst yourself and get it out.

At this point, you guys can choose to roleplay your return to the village or simply call the game here. What money you didn't earn from the chests will come from your final pay.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 31, 2012)

After divvying up the treasure, "Well, the rest of those tunnels are too small for us.  I suppose it is back to the surface and reporting the vermin have been mostly dealt with.  There might be a few more little ones, but should not be a problem for the fort above."  Tasanto takes the lead going back out.
[sblock=ooc]Most of us need one more good fight to level up.   Ending the adventure on picking off rats is just so anticlimactic. [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 31, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I can try to think of something. Go ahead and rp getting back to the village, and I'll see what I can do, though it will be Sunday likely as I am entering the busy part of the week for my work schedule.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Jun 1, 2012)

Rhydius happily places his share of the loot in his pack, and begins following behind Tasanto. Squeezing back into the tunnels he says, "I'd almost suggest that they get a cat," his smile widening with the last words. "Now, seriously, do you remember how to get out of here?" 
[sblock=ooc]I've really enjoyed my first PbP experience. [MENTION=6667193]sunshadow21[/MENTION] thanks for the adventure.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 1, 2012)

"Of course Cavernous Hode knows how to get out!  The exit is that way," he says, gesturing with his pick, "Straight as an arrow!  Except for those places where the tunnel curves, in which case the proper path turns either left or right.  Naturally!"

[sblock= Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11 -1 NL
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +6
Speed: 20'

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (+1, 1d6+1/x4), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist


*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 15/16 -3 NL
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+1, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 2, 2012)

The party eventually finds it's way back to the surface, where they report their findings, and are asked to stay behind to look into the matter of this collapsed tunnel once they can organize a proper excavation team. The commander here doesn't think it's a serious threat, but wants to make sure. The party has a few days to lollygag around town before the team will be ready and an alternate entrance prepared so that work can be continued on the wall.









*OOC:*


Will try to get the next scene up early next week after getting it cleared with the judge, as I wasn't expecting the party to get so close to leveling.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 5, 2012)

After spending the rest of the day resting and recuperating, the party gets a good night's sleep and is back in the biter den in the morning with a small excavation crew. It takes a while, but they are finally able to remove the damage from an apparent rock slide and find a rough looking tunnel going down that seems to have a really crude looking staircase carved into the floor. The spacing seems to be about like the den, tight and mildly uncomfortable, but still doable. Whoever made it seemed to put the minimum amount of effort required for basic functionality. Looking down the tunnel, it reaches past Cavernous's darkvision.

        *GM:*  I need a marching order, and any perception, stealth, survival, or any other rolls you want to make.


----------



## Systole (Jun 5, 2012)

"Huzzah! Cavernous Hode hears the call of further underground adventuring! Proceed with utmost caution, Mister Dickens. The smell of danger is neck deep!"
 
[sblock=OOC]MD will take point, about 20' in front of CH, who I assume will otherwise be in front.  (Yay for using the healer as the meatshield!)Kungeoneering to know what made the steps.  Survival for any tracks.  Perception for general stuff.  MD will attempt Stealth, but CH will not.[/sblock]

[sblock= Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +6
Speed: 20'

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (+1, 1d6+1/x4), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist


*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 16/16 
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+1, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (Jun 5, 2012)

Thiera follow along with the group, alert for anything untoward after their last trip into these tunnels.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 5, 2012)

Tasanto will take up the rear in order to deal with anything following us.
[sblock=castings]Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]
Tasanto AC 18 HP *9*/9 real *11*/11 temp,   Init +2, Darkvision, Perception +7, Sense Motive +5,  Move 40' 
Claw/Claw +3, d4+2
 Bite +3, d6+2 
Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +3, d6+2
Dagger +3, d4+2
Sling, +3, d4+2..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +1, Reflex +2, Will +6
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 0/2 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
.....Immediate Actions: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: mage armor (1 hour)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Jun 5, 2012)

Rhydius looks down the dark tunnel then shrugs and pulls out a torch, lighting it before following after Thiera and Cavernous Hode. 

 [sblock=ooc]Apparently he gets smoke in his face from the torch.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Rhydius VanDarver*
*Initiative:* +6
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 11/11
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1 
*Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d4+2 
*Rapier:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d6+2 
*Shortbow:* Attack: +05(+6*) Damage: 1d6+1*
Normal Arrows (17)
*Point Blank Shot within 30'

*Ranger’s Focus:* +2 to attack and damage on declared target. Remaining:1/1 per day[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Heading down the stairs, the party goes about a quarter of mile of a twisting staircases, tunnels, and caves, all of which seem to have been worked in the same way as the den and first staircase; it's hard to say how long ago it was done, but it is certainly not recent. Some of the path seems to be partially collapsed, and there are spots where Mister Dickens is the only one who doesn't have to squeeze. Eventually, just when the druid comments that they must be getting close to the edge of the plateau, the party sees a ray of light and an opening just ahead. Mister Dickens continues to move forward, but stops when he hears voices.


----------



## Systole (Jun 6, 2012)

Cavernous Hode stops and turns to the party. He holds a finger to his lips, and then begins gesticulating wildly, apparently attempting to communicate a more complex concept. After some trial and error, he manages to convey the message:_ Mister Dickens ... hears ... voices._

He readies his pick and sneaks forward, directly behind Mister Dickens.

[sblock=Actions]Closing the gap with MD and moving toward the light.

MD will take 10 on Stealth for 21.[/sblock]

[sblock= Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +6
Speed: 20'

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (+1, 1d6+1/x4), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist


*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 16/16 
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+1, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 7, 2012)

Tasanto stops, stands still quietly and surveys the tunnel behind the group to make sure the party doesn't get boxed in. [sblock=mini-stats]
Tasanto AC 18 HP *9*/9 real *11*/11 temp,   Init +2, Darkvision, Perception +7, Sense Motive +5,  Move 40' 
Claw/Claw +3, d4+2
 Bite +3, d6+2 
Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +3, d6+2
Dagger +3, d4+2
Sling, +3, d4+2..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +1, Reflex +2, Will +6
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 0/2 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
.....Immediate Actions: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: mage armor (1 hour)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Jun 7, 2012)

Rhydius blinks several times as he tries to interpret the dwarfs meaning. Hoping he's got at least some of his companion's intended meaning he stills himself and listens.

[sblock=ooc]That's an interesting turn-around. I hope my rolls start to average out more in the future.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 7, 2012)

Coming around the bend of the current tunnel, dousing the light as they do so, because they don't want to tip off whoever is making the noise of their presence, and it's not absolutely necessary at this point, they find themselves looking into a decent sized cave. They can't see anyone because the floor appears to drop off and they can't see past the rocks at the edge of the dropoff, but everyone can clearly make out several voices arguing near the mouth of the cave. Tasanto can make out just enough determine that they seem to be arguing in orc, but can't make out any of the words. Based on the amount of light coming into the cave, it appears to be late morning.





Solid Black line on the eastern side is the cave entrance. Each green line is a five foot drop. The black outlined area is a mass of rocks that come up about 5 feet from the floor you can see. The brown swirly area seems to be a partially worked area of rock that slopes down gradually to the lower part of the cave. The two bright blue pieces are columns that run all the way from ceiling to floor.


----------



## Systole (Jun 7, 2012)

Cavernous Hode grins hugely.  He gestures to the party to come forward and hide behind the rock outcropping.  Then he bends down and whispers in Mister Dickens' ear, and the rat scampers down the ramp, chittering loudly.

[sblock=Actions]CH move to J41, ready an attack if anything comes in range.  

MD will move to F45 and try and attract some attention by looking meaty and edible (to orcs, anyway).  If he gets any attention, he'll run back behind the rock, hopefully with some unsuspecting orcs following.[/sblock]

[sblock= Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +6
Speed: 20'

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (+1, 1d6+1/x4), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist


*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 16/16 
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+1, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Jun 8, 2012)

Rhydius follows Cavernous Hode's lead and attempts to move quietly to the edge of the cave drawing an arrow as he does.

[sblock=actions]Rhydius moves to H39 and readies an attack with his shortbow against any enemies that follow MD to within 20ft of his location.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Rhydius VanDarver*
*Initiative:* +6
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 11/11
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1 
*Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d4+2 
*Rapier:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d6+2 
*Shortbow:* Attack: +05(+6*) Damage: 1d6+1*
Normal Arrows (17)
*Point Blank Shot within 30'

*Ranger’s Focus:* +2 to attack and damage on declared target. Remaining:1/1 per day[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 9, 2012)

Mister Dickens moves forward as the rest of the party moves up in support. Both the rat and Thiera can now see the source of the voices. 3 figures, a half-orc, a sylvan, and a half-elf are standing just to the side of the cave mouth arguing with each other in orc. If you had to guess their profession, you would say pirate. None of them seem to notice the party up above, and if they see Mister Dickens, they don't seem to be concerned about him.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 10, 2012)

Tasanto moves up, not so quietly, to H42 and listens intently to the conversation.
[sblock=mini-stats]
Tasanto AC 14 HP *9*/9 real *11*/11 temp,   Init +2, Darkvision, Perception +7, Sense Motive +5,  Move 40' 
Claw/Claw +3, d4+2
 Bite +3, d6+2 
Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +3, d6+2
Dagger +3, d4+2
Sling, +3, d4+2..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +1, Reflex +2, Will +6
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 0/2 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
.....Immediate Actions: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects:[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 11, 2012)

The dwarf seems confused by the lack of response from the orcs.  He looks questioningly to Thiera.[sblock=ooc]What's a sylvan?[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 11, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Think tiefling but replace demonic with air elemental.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 11, 2012)

The discussion pauses momentarily as the half orc orders the half elf to do something useful and investigate the noise above, but otherwise he and the female sylvan continue to argue about how to proceed. The half elf scowls, but obeys when given a direct order, moving to the slope to look up, avoiding the nasty looking rat as much as possible. Fortunately for the party, his attention is still primarily on the argument at the front of the cave, and he doesn't immediately notice the party.


----------



## Rhydius (Jun 11, 2012)

Rhydius moves a little closer, keeping his bow drawn and whispers to CH, "How long do you think we should wait?"

[sblock=Actions]Rhydius moves to I40, keeping attack readied.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Rhydius VanDarver*
*Initiative:* +6
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 11/11
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1 
*Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d4+2 
*Rapier:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d6+2 
*Shortbow:* Attack: +05(+6*) Damage: 1d6+1*
Normal Arrows (17)
*Point Blank Shot within 30'

*Ranger’s Focus:* +2 to attack and damage on declared target. Remaining:1/1 per day[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 12, 2012)

The dire rat maintains his position, hissing wickedly at the approaching half-elf.

[sblock=ooc]If all we have on them is that they look kind of piratey, I think that's racial profiling. We've got some good/lawful alignments who would probably at least try to parley, CH included. Right now he's convinced they're orcs based on the language, so he's about to charge out and then stop short while saying, "Oh sorry ... had you confused with someone else." At present, @mazzoli is the only one who sees they're not orcs. Well, Mister Dickens does, but I don't think he's capable of distinguishing.

By the way, the air-tiefling is I think called a sylph, not a sylvan.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 12, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Ok, so it's a sylph. My apologies. My brain missed on that one.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 13, 2012)

Not being able to make out any of the conversation from behind the rocks, Tasanto gets impatient and decides to provoke the situation a little.  Slipping off his scarf and then his saddlebag off behind the rock he preps for going native. 

[sblock=actions]move, remove pocketed scarf, std remove saddlebag
Intending the next round for the cat to chase the mouse. 
Posting will be intermittent for me this week.[/sblock][sblock=time]Has my hour of mage armor expired while walking down here?  Likely yes.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Tasanto AC 18 HP *9*/9 real *11*/11 temp,   Init +2, Darkvision, Perception +7, Sense Motive +5,  Move 40' 
Claw/Claw +3, d4+2
 Bite +3, d6+2 
Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +3, d6+2
Dagger +3, d4+2
Sling, +3, d4+2..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +1, Reflex +2, Will +6
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 0/2 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
.....Immediate Actions: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: mage armor?? (1 hour)[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 13, 2012)

[sblock=time]Mage armor would have worn off, yes. It's been a good three hours since you started down from the den.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Jun 13, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Just to let everyone know, I'm may be posting less frequently in the next week or so. I'm going through the last parts of home buying in the next few days, and following that comes the arduous relocation of all my (and to a lesser extent my wife's) junk.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'll get an update up later today. Just had something come up on the job hunting front that requires my attention.


----------



## mazzoli (Jun 14, 2012)

Thiera looks back to the nearby party members and mimes talking to the  potential pirates. She then gives them a questioning look as if to ask  "Are we going to try talking to them?"

She clearly wants to try to get out of this without having to go through  the decidedly unpleasant experience of shooting anybody else.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 15, 2012)

Thiera's wish is, unfortunately, not to be. The half orc suddenly notices the group and yells something out in orc as he dashes up toward them with blood in his eyes and his claw like hands out to attack. The sylph responds by chanting something as she also moves forward, and a ball of fire appears in her hand. The half elf steps back as he pulls out a bow, and fires a shot off at the rat. The arrow misses, but a longspear from behind the corner also takes a jab at the rat and easily lands a blow on the surprised rodent. Thiera also sees a human moving forward toward the ledges on the south side of the cave. Sana is the first to react, letting loose a grease spell on the south side to prohibit easy attacks from that side, but the one pirate that had already made it that far managed to avoid it's effects, at least for now.

[sblock=orc]Kill them, there must be no witnesses. Why didn't you fools say something sooner? When we get back to the ship, hope I don't have you keel hauled.[/sblock]

[sblock=spellcraft DC 16]Produce Flame[/sblock]

[sblock=round 1]





Black square is greased

Cavernous Hode 11/11
Mister Dickens 12/16
Rhydius 11/11
Sana 10/10
Tasanto 9(9)/11(11)
Thiera 11/11

half orc
slyph spell in hand
halfling
human
half elf
halfling 2  hidden (requires perception check to spot; DC will vary on location the check is made from)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 15, 2012)

"Cavernous Hode is besieged! He moves to secure the poopdeck from hostile boarders! Avast, Mister Dickens!"

[sblock=Actions]MD: Move to E41, attack. If it 4 points of damage, MD should be at 12/16.

CH: Step to K42, attack.[/sblock]
[sblock= Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +6
Speed: 20'

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (+1, 1d6+1/x4), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist


*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 12/16 
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+1, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


HP are corrected; MD can get to either E or F 43 before he draws an aoo from the half orc pirate.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 15, 2012)

As is his nature, the cattaur charges and pounces on the half orc pirate that had made it up to the higher ground.  Both claws tear through the flesh causing serious wounds.  "They want to kill us!  Not Likely!" as he comes up flinging the blood of his opponent.
[sblock=actions]10' charge to F42, -2 AC, +2 attack pounce full attack claw/claw/bite[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Tasanto AC 14 HP *9*/9 real *11*/11 temp,   Init +2, Darkvision, Perception +7, Sense Motive +5,  Move 40' 
Claw/Claw +3, d4+2
 Bite +3, d6+2 
Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +3, d6+2
Dagger +3, d4+2
Sling, +3, d4+2..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +1, Reflex +2, Will +6
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 0/2 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
.....Immediate Actions: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Charge +2 attack, -2 AC (AC 12), Pounce[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 15, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]My bad.  I thought that was the half-elf with the bow at E42, so MD could run around him without an AoO.  MD will go to E43.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Cavernous moves to intercept the pirate trying to climb up, and though his attack is unsuccessful, he does get a scowl from the man who was trying to sneak behind the party. He, and all of the others,  can see as the pirates get closer, that they are all already somewhat beat up to begin with, with the exception of the sylph, who Thiera saw putting a wand away just as she was getting into position, and the ranger is able to guess that the wand was probably a healing wand. Tasanto charges forward at the half orc, as does Mister Dickens, and while the rat fails to do anything, the cattaur rips into the feral looking half-orc (almost as feral as the cattaur, with claws on his hands) who snarls in anger, but remains defiant.









*OOC:*


Waiting on Rhydius and Thiera to finish the round.


----------



## Rhydius (Jun 18, 2012)

Following behind Cavernous Hode, Rhydius fires a  shot at the pirate as he scowls away at the dwarf.

[sblock=Actions]Move to J41. Attack K43.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Rhydius VanDarver*
*Initiative:* +6
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 11/11
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1 
*Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d4+2 
*Rapier:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d6+2 
*Shortbow:* Attack: +05(+6*) Damage: 1d6+1*
Normal Arrows (17)
*Point Blank Shot within 30'

*Ranger’s Focus:* +2 to attack and damage on declared target. Remaining:1/1 per day[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (Jun 18, 2012)

Thiera announces for the benefit of those who don't speak Orc, "They're going to try to kill us before heading back to their ship! We might want to capture one of them and find out where the ship is and what their plans are."

With that she lets fly an arrow at one of the pirates.

[sblock=Actions]If possible, fire at the sylph over the rocks. If not, move to H41 and fire at E42.[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Stats]Thiera

AC: 15 (Touch: 13  Flat Footed: 12)
HP: 21/21
CMB: +2  CMD: 15
Fort: +4  Ref: +6  Will: +1
Speed: 30'

Perception: +6
Initiative: +3

Right Hand: Longbow (+6, 1d8 x3)
Left Hand:
Ammo: 32[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Rhydius and Thiera both fire off arrows, but only Thiera is able to hit her target. 

On the pirate's side, the half orc rips into his foe with claws and teeth, and the cattaur seems to flicker for a few brief moments as the magic that bonds summoner and eidolon is strained by the successful attacks. The sylph just looks irritated, and apparently in a move designed to get the others to fight harder, lights the grease from Sana's spell on fire with a blast of the fire surrounding her hand before retreating behind the column, lighting that entire step on fire, and forcing the human up onto the higher ledge, which he actually somehow manages to do without giving the dwarf waiting for him an opening. Once up there, he manages to hit the dwarf with a well made scimitar, and draws blood. The half elf tries to fire off a shot at Thiera before moving to a spot that he hopes will provide protection from both the cattaur and the archer above, but he fails to get the right angle, and it bounces harmlessly off the rocks in front of her. The halfling moves around to a defensive position himself, drawing a curse from the half-orc and a smirk from the sylph; meanwhile, another longspear is half heartedly jabbed between the rocks at Thiera, but doesn't even come close as the halfling wielding it is clearly more not interested in doing much more than putting up appearances.

Sana moves to help Cavernous, and is able to just barely drive her magically charged dagger into a soft spot of the pirate's armor, causing a fair bit of damage.

[sblock=round 2]




The grease square is now on fire. There is also a halfling in J-45 that I forgot to make visible to the party before exporting the map.

Cavernous Hode 8/11
Mister Dickens 12/16
Rhydius 11/11
Sana 10/10
Tasanto 7(9)/1(11)
Thiera 11/11

half orc really hurt
slyph spell in hand; 6 damage
halfling minor damage from before the fight
human 6 damage+minor damage from before the fight
half elf minor damage from before the fight
halfling 2 significant damage from before the fight[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 18, 2012)

The cattaur moves around the half-orc, putting him in the middle of the cat and mouse barrage before striking again with his fury.  Trading blows with this half-orc has slowed him down, but he got in one good gash across his chest.
 [sblock=actions]5' step to E41, +2 attack from flank, full attack claw/claw/bite[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Tasanto AC 14 HP *2*/9 real *1*/11 temp,   Init +2, Darkvision, Perception +7, Sense Motive +5,  Move 40' 
Claw/Claw +3, d4+2
 Bite +3, d6+2 
Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +3, d6+2
Dagger +3, d4+2
Sling, +3, d4+2..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +1, Reflex +2, Will +6
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 0/2 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
.....Immediate Actions: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Flank +2 attack, Dirty Fighting[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 19, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Is the half-orc still up?[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 19, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Barely.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Jun 19, 2012)

Rhydius, seeing no opening through which to get at his previous target, turns his bow to the other side of the cave where he sees a clear shot at the already injured Half-Orc. He moves to get a better view but his uneven footing throws off his shot and it goes high. "Mental note, get more practice with bow." 

[sblock=Actions]Move to H42. Attacking the barely standing Half-Orc at E42.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Rhydius VanDarver*
*Initiative:* +6
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 11/11
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1 
*Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d4+2 
*Rapier:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d6+2 
*Shortbow:* Attack: +05(+6*) Damage: 1d6+1*
Normal Arrows (15)
*Point Blank Shot within 30'

*Ranger’s Focus:* +2 to attack and damage on declared target. Remaining:1/1 per day[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 19, 2012)

"Yo ho ho, matey! Cavernous Hode is about to keelhaul a poopdeck or two!"

[sblock=Actions]CH and MD attack the nearby targets.[/sblock]

[sblock= Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +6
Speed: 20'

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (+1, 1d6+1/x4), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist


*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 12/16 
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+1, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 21, 2012)

The half orc just laughs at you and mocks you as you fail to kill him.









*OOC:*


Waiting on Thiera to finish off the round.


----------



## mazzoli (Jun 21, 2012)

Noticing that the half-orc is heavily wounded, Thiera turns her attentions to him in an attempt to finish him off. She snaps the bowstring against her arm as she looses the arrow and it severely throws her aim.
[sblock=Actions]Fire at the half-orc.[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Stats]Thiera

AC: 15 (Touch: 13  Flat Footed: 12)
HP: 21/21
CMB: +2  CMD: 15
Fort: +4  Ref: +6  Will: +1
Speed: 30'

Perception: +6
Initiative: +3

Right Hand: Longbow (+6, 1d8 x3)
Left Hand:
Ammo: 31[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 21, 2012)

The half-orc once more lashes out at his attackers, and gets Tasanto with one of his claws again, though his other claw, and his biite attack on the rat fail to hit. The human trapped by the fire panicks and drops his sword down onto the flaming ledge. Meanwhile, the half-elf, seeing the half-orc almost dead, spins around and shoots the sylph, who responds in kind with her last bit of fire. The halfling take advantage of the confusion to make a break for it, and Thiera can see them just outside the cave entrance on a ledge preparing to climb down. Sana takes another jab, but the man's panicky movement throws her off this time.

[sblock=round 3]




The grease square is now on fire.

Cavernous Hode 8/11
Mister Dickens 12/16
Rhydius 11/11
Sana 10/10
Tasanto 3(9)/1(11)
Thiera 11/11

half orc 5 hp remaining
slyph spell in hand; 15 damage; 1 hp remaining
halfling minor damage from before the fight
human 6 damage+minor damage from before the fight
half elf 2 damage+minor damage from before the fight
halfling 2 significant damage from before the fight[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Realized I had entered Tasanto's HP wrong last round; it has been corrected. The party is up.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 21, 2012)

Tasanto keeps up his assault on the half-orc, for they are known to not fall over when most normally would.  Drawing more blood, he knows the retaliation is going to hurt.

[sblock=actions]5' step to E41, +2 attack from flank, full attack claw/claw/bite[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Tasanto AC 14 HP *3*/9 real *1*/11 temp,   Init +2, Darkvision, Perception +7, Sense Motive +5,  Move 40' 
Claw/Claw +3, d4+2
 Bite +3, d6+2 
Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +3, d6+2
Dagger +3, d4+2
Sling, +3, d4+2..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +1, Reflex +2, Will +6
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 0/2 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
.....Immediate Actions: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Flank +2 attack, Dirty Fighting[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 21, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Two questions: 
1. Half orc still up?
2. Can CH move diagonally from k42 to J41, or is that a hard corner at J42?[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 21, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]half orc is at 1 hp. You can take the diagonal there.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 22, 2012)

Cavernous Hode glances back and realizes that the man before him is little threat, while the cattaur is gravely injured. He runs as fast as his stubby legs allow, intoning mystic words. Meanwhile, Mister Dickens sinks his teeth into the half-orc's ankle, disabling him. "Scamper, Mister Dickens. Scamper with haste!" The rat seems to understand, and runs toward the sylph.

[sblock=Action]CH: Move to G41, cast CLW on Tasanto. The guy has no weapon in hand, right? So no AoO. I think.

MD: Attack the half-orc. (Stupid minimum damage...) Move to I49. If he draws an AoO from the half-orc, great, since the strenuous activity should drop him into dying territory.[/sblock][sblock= Mini Stats]









*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +6
Speed: 20'

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (+1, 1d6+1/x4), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist


*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 12/16 
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+1, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Jun 22, 2012)

Rhydius skirts around the mass of rocks and takes aim at the fire wielding Sylph. "Come on, steady," he whispers to himself before he lets the arrow fly.
[sblock=Actions]Move to F45. Firing an arrow the Sylph.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Rhydius VanDarver*
*Initiative:* +6
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 11/11
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1 
*Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d4+2 
*Rapier:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d6+2 
*Shortbow:* Attack: +05(+6*) Damage: 1d6+1*
Normal Arrows (15)
*Point Blank Shot within 30'

*Ranger’s Focus:* +2 to attack and damage on declared target. Remaining:1/1 per day[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 24, 2012)

Tasanto and Mister Dickens brings the half orc to his knees, but the pirate is still scornful of their efforts. Cavernous is able to catch the summoner inside his shell during one of the flickerings, and heals him. Rhydius's attempt to take down the sylph are hindered by his movement, and the arrow just bounces off of her armor.









*OOC:*


Waiting on Thiera to finish the round.


----------



## mazzoli (Jun 24, 2012)

Thiera shakes her arm to clear the sting as she watches her comrades take down the half-orc. She turns her attentions to the sylph and shouts for the benefit of the party, "It looks like two of them are making a run for it!"

She sends an arrow in the sylph's direction
[sblock=Actions]Fire at the sylph.[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Stats]Thiera

AC: 15 (Touch: 13  Flat Footed: 12)
HP: 21/21
CMB: +2  CMD: 15
Fort: +4  Ref: +6  Will: +1
Speed: 30'

Perception: +6
Initiative: +3

Right Hand: Longbow (+6, 1d8 x3)
Left Hand:
Ammo: 30[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 24, 2012)

The other pirates are in full retreat as both of the leaders go down, though the half-orc manages to negate the healing on the cattaur done by the dwarf before he falls unconscious with one last desperate snarl and bite attack. All but one of the pirates make it out of the cave, and disappear from immediate view as they start to climb down. The last pirate in the cave, the human, manages to get behind the pillar (K-50) without quite killing himself (at 0 hp once all is said and done) despite his rather bad attempts at trying to get away from the tiefling magus, down the ledge, and past the now mostly burnt out fire of grease. Sana moves to finish him off with a dart of acid, but is unable to get a clear shot as she is forced to go around the long way.









*OOC:*


The party is up.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 24, 2012)

Having the pirates on the run, Tasanto dips into his emergency supplies to make sure they don't have time to find reinforcements.  With a turning flick of his wrist, a healing potion appears in his left hand.  Popping the top and drinking it, he then starts to proceed after those that are retreating.  Then he remembers he dropped his scarf and backpack, so loops back to retrieve them.
[sblock=actions]Swift: retrieve CLW potion from Spring loaded wrist sheath, std: drink, move to H42.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Tasanto AC 14 HP *9*/9 real *1*/11 temp,   Init +2, Darkvision, Perception +7, Sense Motive +5,  Move 40' 
Claw/Claw +3, d4+2
 Bite +3, d6+2 
Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +3, d6+2
Dagger +3, d4+2
Sling, +3, d4+2..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +1, Reflex +2, Will +6
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 0/2 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
.....Immediate Actions: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 24, 2012)

Mister Dickens needs no encouragement from Cavernous Hode to pursue the fleeing pirates.  The dwarf circles around to the injured human.  "Yet another piratey antagonist?  Surrender, fiend, or Cavernous Hode shall be forced to wreak terrible, bodice-tearing justice!"

[sblock=Action]What's outside?  MD has a climb speed, so if those guys are actually climbing down a rope or a cliff face, he'll harry them.

CH: Move around the big boulder, Intimidate check.  
[/sblock][sblock= Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +6
Speed: 20'

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (+1, 1d6+1/x4), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist


*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 12/16 
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+1, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 25, 2012)

Outside is a rather nasty looking cliff face. The is about 70 feet up a cliff a good 200 feet tall, and the entire face is incredibly rough. There is a bit of a path that is easier (relatively) than it's surroundings, and that's still a DC 20 climb check. Going up, the cliff gets even rougher, and you can see why they built the village on top of this plateau if the entire edge is this hard to climb.


----------



## Rhydius (Jun 25, 2012)

"And don't let him confuse you," Rhydius quips as he approaches Cavernous Hode and the injured human, "It's not going to be as pleasant as he makes it sound."
[sblock=Actions][/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Rhydius VanDarver*
*Initiative:* +6
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 11/11
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1 
*Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d4+2 
*Rapier:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d6+2 
*Shortbow:* Attack: +05(+6*) Damage: 1d6+1*
Normal Arrows (15)
*Point Blank Shot within 30'

*Ranger’s Focus:* +2 to attack and damage on declared target. Remaining:1/1 per day[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 26, 2012)

Mister Dickens is able to harass the half elf, and his descent to be quite uncomfortable, but the halflings are able to get down unimpeded by anything other than the rock face itself, which is a significant enough challenge. They all arrive at the base of the cliff a bit battered, but are able to disappear into the forest that surrounds it. The pirate in the cave is just plain out of it at this point, staring off in space, and not really reacting to your presence. You doubt he was particularly mentally stable to begin with, and events of the last couple minutes seem to have completely unhinged him, at least temporarily.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 26, 2012)

Searching the bodies of the dead, you find   used wand of Cure Light Wounds and a variety of arms and armor. On the  half-orc, you also find the beginnings of a map of, you guess, what was intended to be, eventually, a safe back door to the plateau and village.

[sblock=rewards]Experience
Pirate Scouts CR 5 1600 xp total/320 xp each

Treasure
MW Scimitar x2, Comp (+2 Str) Longbow, Comp (+3 Str) Longbow, MW Studded Leather x2, Leaf Armor, Wand of Cure Light Wounds (17 charges), Potion of Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 26, 2012)

Cavernous Hode prods the pirate experimentally, and when the man doesn't react, tries again. The dwarf seems flummoxed. "Cavernous Hode suspects that the hatches on the swabbie's crow's nest are perhaps battened a little too tightly."

Mister Dickens reappears over the edge, chittering at his inability to cause anyone to fall to their death. He angrily widdles on the corpse of the half-orc in frustration. Then the dire rat nips at the human pirate, moving him down the tunnel to town. Cavernous Hode sighs. "Ah, well. Be careful, Mister Dickens. The town will want to know all about his jolly rogering, after which Cavernous Hode suspects he'll be sentenced to belay the yardarm. Law of the briny deeps and all that."
[sblock=OOC]Will grab the wand unless anyone wants.[/sblock][sblock= Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +6
Speed: 20'

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (+1, 1d6+1/x4), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist


*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 12/16 
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+1, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 26, 2012)

"We can tie up this one and he can ride back to the village slung over my back on the saddlebags. Then the authorities can deal with him. His toes might drag a bit, and he might bang his head on the rocks a couple times, but he should get there in one piece."

"The potion looks interesting to me.  At least when I am not in a huggy cave like this it could work well."


----------



## mazzoli (Jun 26, 2012)

Thiera looks impassively at the prisoner before shaking her head bemusedly at Cavernous Hode's antics. She then takes a look at the spoils while responding to Tasanto's suggestion, "I think that's a good idea. I don't think he'll mind a bump or two here and there considering what happened to his comrades. But we do need to get him and the information we've gathered to the authorities so they can try to figure out how much of a threat these pirates are."

She eyes some of the equipment, specifically one of the scimitars and the set of armor that the rat didn't urinate on, and inquires, "Would anyone mind if I claimed a sword and the unsoiled armor? I believe I can put these to good use."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 26, 2012)

"Go ahead."  Tasanto finishes putting on his things that he took off earlier and then ties up the prisoner.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 27, 2012)

Gathering the equipment and tying the prisoner up, the party slowly makes their way back to town up top, the prisoner going unconscious almost immediately. As soon as they reach town, they report to the garrison commander, who hearing what they have to say chuckles a bit, "So the rumors of Old Greybeard's tunnel are true after all. Not only have you dealt with the pirates, but you just settled a lot of long running bets. A bit of a shame some of them escaped, but we can work with it. By all accounts Old Greybeard was a dwarf like your friend here, and had a penchant for being a bit crazy, so we can play on their natural superstitions for a bit of fun. They must truly be desperate to seek out legends as a means of attacking us. Talk to the quartermaster to get you pay, and you can catch a ride on the next boat back to Venza in a couple of days. In the meantime, I'm sure the locals will keep you busy telling your story over and over again and you probably won't have to worry about buying your drinks." 

[sblock=The Legend of Old Greybeard]Several generations ago, when the village of Poisson was at most a couple of fishing huts huddled at the base of the cliff, Old Greybeard, a nasty dwarf with a reputation for dealing with the devil, terrorized the high seas. As he grew older, he started to look for a place to settle down, retire, and found a pirate settlement where young buccaneers could find training and safe haven, or so he claimed. Most believed he sought a place to more comfortably cavort with the devils. In any case, he settled upon this plateau, and not wanting to tip off the few local fisherman before they could warn the navy, he chose to create a "backdoor" so to speak. The work was hard, and it took all his efforts to keep his men in line as they first found a promising cave comparatively near the base of the cliff and than started to work their way up. Finally, though, he pushed his men too far, and the majority of them mutinied, leaving him and his few supporters for dead in the cave. What happened to them after that, no one knows for certain. Some say that the surviving pirates, Greybeard not among them, chose to forsake their past life and became some of the first settlers of Poisson; other stories are far more colorful and imaginative. Aside from the fact that Greybeard was never seen again, it's all speculation. There are stories of pirates over the years trying to relocate the cave and the rumored treasure left behind in the haste of the mutineer's departure. As happens with all such stories, curses of various kinds have been attributed to the lack of success in that department.[/sblock]

After a couple of busy evenings and only slightly less busy days, the party finds themselves once more on board one of the now empty supply ships and shortly back on the docks of Venza where the whole thing started, a bit richer and more experienced.









*OOC:*


That's all folks. I'll get final numbers posted shortly, and you can start working on leveling your 1st level characters.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 27, 2012)

[MENTION=6673727]Qik[/MENTION], the numbers are posted in the first thread, waiting your approval. 

For those who haven't been through this before, if you want to claim any of the treasure found, you subtract it from your total gp and remove it from the list of treasure available. Any treasure left unclaimed will get ported to the Pearl to be available without having to roll, although it sounds like the magic stuff is already claimed, so that part should be easy.


----------



## Systole (Jun 27, 2012)

Cavernous Hode selects the wand out of the treasures.  "A fine adventure, if Cavernous Hode does say so himself, although he must confess that he is hardly an expert judge regarding such things.  Certainly, there seemed to be no small amount of the doing of derring and the buckling of swashes, insofar as Cavernous Hode understands such things, although he must confess he is somewhat disappointed at the relative lack of bodices.  In any event, Cavernous Hode considers it an honor to have been invited, and Mister Dickens is happy to have made so many new friends.  Well, it seems that the time has come to heave-to and stow the gunwale.  Ahoy, mateys!"

With that said, the dwarf trundles off, although Mister Dickens pauses to snarl viciously at everybody one last time before catching up to his master.









*OOC:*


Grabbing the wand (255g) and taking the balance in cash (1585g).


----------



## Qik (Jun 27, 2012)

Will try to double check things this afternoon.


----------



## mazzoli (Jun 27, 2012)

Thiera nods cordially at her companions, "It's been a pleasure. I believe a nap is in order before I return to haunt the Dunn Wright tonight. I hope to see you around the city."

She strides off toward her apartment with slumped shoulders, emanating weariness, her new armor slung over her shoulder and her new weapon secured to her waist.









*OOC:*


Taking a MW Studded Leather (175 gp) and a MW Scimitar (315 gp), plus the remainder of my share in gold (1700 gp). Also, it appears that my time XP should be 670, for a total of 1710 XP from the adventure.

Thank you very much for a great adventure, sunshadow.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 27, 2012)

mazzoli said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Also, it appears that my time XP should be 670, for a total of 1710 XP from the adventure.




No, I had the total math right, just mistyped one of the intermediate numbers.


----------



## mazzoli (Jun 27, 2012)

*OOC:*


Okay, just trying to stay honest, but I will gladly accept more XP if it's warranted. Again, thank you very much for running this. It was a great time.


----------



## Rhydius (Jun 27, 2012)

After spending the last few days cleaning out the previously soiled armor Rhydius is still not content with how it smells. Rather than wearing the smelly armor he carries it bundled under one arm, as such he nearly drops the bundled armor as he says his quick farewell, and agrees that a little rest is in order. With both his old bow and his new one poking out of opposite sides of his pack Rhydius walks off through the streets of Venza.









*OOC:*


Taking the remaining, slightly used, MW Studded Leather (175gp) and Comp (+2  Str) Longbow (300gp) which leaves me with 1365gp as the rest.

sunshadow21 thanks again for the adventure, I had a lot of fun.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 27, 2012)

"Indeed it has been a pleasure.  Until next time."
[sblock=loot]Tasanto will take the Potion of Enlarge (50 gp) and 1790 in gold[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 28, 2012)

Numbers *look good*, everyone.  Go splurge.  

Thanks for running the adventure, sunshadow.


----------

